# Pillan a la novia de Sasel en Badoo (Relación: Es complicado. Orientación: Bisexual)



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Lo que muchos veníamos diciendo hace tiempo, la señorita mantenida por Sasel, al ver que se acaba el dinero en la casa, está preparando ya la liana para abandonar al calvito. 










Lo gracioso es que la tía le está desplumando completamente, todas las barras de donaciones del canal del cuck son para mantener a la pájara esta, todo lo que se ha comprado (volante, silla gaming, Series X, PC nuevo, etc) lo tiene ella en su habitación mientras que él aun sigue con su silla derroida que se cae a cachos.



*DEP, la imagen de la muerte en vida, castrado y humillado por la tía a la que mantienes, no se puede dar más pena.*


----------



## Topacio (14 Jun 2021)

Sasel es un calvo derroído, prefiero a Slobulus o sin ir más lejos, a su rival Jinogamer(otro tolai pero me cae mejor)


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2021)

Hilo 5 estrellas.

Espero que le pongan chincheta como aviso a navegantes.


----------



## porca miseria (14 Jun 2021)

SASEL PLANTEATELO: ¡IMPLANTATE!


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2021)

Aquí va a disfrutar el @Actor Secundario Bob . Estas cosas son su alegría de vivir.

Sasel es el típico CUCK omega men hombre emasculado sin testo que desea imponer el NOM. El prototipo perfecto de masculinidad para la nueva era. Ergo Sasel es un agente del NOM.


----------



## Andr3ws (14 Jun 2021)

La chica en Instagram enseña bien de cacho.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2021)

El que le compró el megaordenador de 3k cholos

 

Me he nvtrido mvcho.


----------



## Fargo (14 Jun 2021)

Sasel al ver el vídeo y pensar en todo lo que se ha gastado para tener contenta a esta pájara.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2021)

Ya sólo la gráfica pasa los 1000 cholos, creo que era un 3080, así que haz cuentas.


----------



## NPCpremiun (14 Jun 2021)

Viendo semejante numale la noticia es que tuviese novia, lo otro es un Eclesiastés 1-9.


----------



## RayoSombrio (14 Jun 2021)

Cuando ganas pasta, sabes que lo que se te arrima va a ser, en muchos casos, zorras oportunistas que te darán carpetazo en cuanto el dinero flojee.


----------



## Sanctis (14 Jun 2021)

No me digáis? Qué secretos.

Para resguardarse el cuck tranquilo que gana pasta, para la pasión esto...:








Circulen.


----------



## Furymundo (14 Jun 2021)

Fantástico


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Aquí va a disfrutar el @Actor Secundario Bob . Estas cosas son su alegría de vivir.
> 
> Sasel es el típico CUCK omega men hombre emasculado sin testo que desea imponer el NOM. El prototipo perfecto de masculinidad para la nueva era. Ergo Sasel es un agente del NOM.



Vrootal pero acertada definición. Por cierto, ahora le salen hasta tetitas:


----------



## Señor X (14 Jun 2021)

Seamos serios, cualquiera puede crearse ese perfil.

No obstante, no importa si está en badoo, sino en pasión.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Te refieres a esto supongo:


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Sanctis dijo:


> No me digáis? Qué secretos.
> 
> Para resguardarse el cuck tranquilo que gana pasta, para la pasión esto...:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tio Perico (14 Jun 2021)

Baia, no se lo hexperava nadie.


----------



## PiterWas (14 Jun 2021)

A sasel cuanto rabos habra pillado ya en bado


----------



## Pleonasmo (14 Jun 2021)

Es lo que ocurre cuando uno no se quiere a si mismo. Se humilla y tira por tierra en pro de mantener una relacion y no entienden que, aparte de denigrarse como ser humano y fallarse a uno mismo, quedas delante de la tia como un pringao absoluto, beta, sin personalidad y miserable.


----------



## Terminus (14 Jun 2021)

Sasel es un grande y todos los que os metéis con él unos piperos.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Sasel es un grande y todos los que os metéis con él unos piperos.



Gran pagafantas y mangina es lo que es:


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (14 Jun 2021)

Quien cojones es ese sasel? 
Alguien que no sea subnormal debería conocerlo?


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (14 Jun 2021)

Dep en rip, aunque todas es todas, la calvicie trae estos daños colaterales.


----------



## Koffing Salvaje (14 Jun 2021)

Es tonto con lo que gana o ganaba podría vivir el solo mucho mejor y cuando le apetezca mojar va a una profesional de las buenas no como su "novia". Acabará ahorrando y follando mejor


----------



## Palpatine (14 Jun 2021)

La pajara se ha puesto gorda como una cerda


----------



## Pajarott0 (14 Jun 2021)

Palpatine dijo:


> La pajara se ha puesto gorda como una cerda


----------



## Pajarott0 (14 Jun 2021)

estos hilos me dan la vida joder, entre esto y el de james wallestein me descojono lo mas grande


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (14 Jun 2021)

Si juega bien sus cartas el PCM puede que se libre del ballenato por el importe de un pesé y una silla géiming.


----------



## Don Redondón (14 Jun 2021)

No se podía de saber


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (14 Jun 2021)

Vaya lolazo la obsesión que habéis cogido con el Sasel... Yo sigo viéndole pinta de psicópata autodestructivo de los que se pueden marcar un Tomás Gimeno en cualquier momento.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Jun 2021)

joder pensaba que estaba mazado, da pena últimamente. Hacía años que no le sigo pero pensaba que ya no seguía con la loca esta con mirada de mil pollas. Buena dependencia tiene que tener.


----------



## Thundercat (14 Jun 2021)

Por lo menos tiene pasta y fama, eso sí, esperemos que le dure lo suficiente. A mí me parece bastante divertido.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> Por lo menos tiene pasta y fama, eso sí, esperemos que le dure lo suficiente. A mí me parece bastante divertido.



Pasta y fama? lol. Está a un paso de la indigencia.

Su canal lleva años en los 353k subs.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pasta y fama? lol. Está a un paso de la indigencia.
> 
> Su canal lleva años en los 353k subs.



¿A un paso sólo? Si no tiene ni para comprar libretas, ojo que toma apuntes en un cartón de una caja.  Todo el dinero se va en juguetitos y chucherías para la niña.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> ¿A un paso sólo? Si no tiene ni para comprar libretas, ojo que toma apuntes en un cartón de una caja.  Todo el dinero se va en juguetitos y chucherías para la niña.
> Ver archivo adjunto 685167



En el vídeo del rachet and clank último dice que se ha gastado 160 cholos en dos videojuegos, el ratchet y otro de ps5. Imaginate si tiene que comprarse todo lo que sale.

160 CHOLOS --> 2 VIDEOJUEGOS (y encima malos)

Un tonto y su dinero y tal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2021)

La era del mamadou a comenzado.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (14 Jun 2021)

Sinceramente ese perfil podría ser de cualquier persona que se ha hecho pasar por la novia del Sabel este para vacilar. Sin embargo, viendo lo pagafantas que es el saselito y lo sanguijuela que es la otra tampoco me extrañaría que fuera cierto y que la calva de este tío esté adornada con una bonita cornamenta.


----------



## alas97 (14 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 685024



La típica de usar y tirar, pero viene el calbo y la recoge... pa matarse.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Viendo semejante numale la noticia es que tuviese novia, lo otro es un Eclesiastés 1-9.



9 ¿Qué es lo que fue? Lo mismo que será. ¿Qué es lo que ha sido hecho? Lo mismo que se hará; y nada hay nuevo debajo del sol. 


10 ¿Hay algo de que se puede decir: He aquí esto es nuevo? Ya fue en los siglos que nos han precedido. 


11 No hay memoria de lo que precedió, ni tampoco de lo que sucederá habrá memoria en los que serán después.


----------



## Visilleras (14 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 685024



Ahí va la hostia... 

¿Esa era con la que estaba antes no?


----------



## Visilleras (14 Jun 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> Vaya lolazo la obsesión que habéis cogido con el Sasel... Yo sigo viéndole pinta de psicópata autodestructivo de los que se pueden marcar un Tomás Gimeno en cualquier momento.



Coincido con este análisis plenamente.
Si ves una foto suya con esos jerseys demigrantes y no sabes que es un gamer de esos, lo primero que te viene a la cabeza es "Nicolai Petrescu, ex-presidiario de origen moldavo"


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ahí va la hostia...
> 
> ¿Esa era con la que estaba antes no?



Sigue estando con la misma, la única mujer que ha catado vamos. Ha ido mutando la muchacha:


----------



## Visilleras (14 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Sigue estando con la misma, la única mujer que ha catado vamos. Ha ido mutando la muchacha:
> Ver archivo adjunto 685330



Un momento, un momento...

¿Me estás diciendo que la tipa aquellas pelirroja que tenía un onlyfans o nosequé y con la que rompió y lo dejo, es LA MISMA QUE SALE EN LAS FOTOS DEL OP?


----------



## Señor X (14 Jun 2021)

La culpa la tiene Sasel que está aplicando la técnica qualicion, que consiste en engordar a la novia para que nadie se fije en ella.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Jun 2021)

La cornamenta, la maldición eterna que nos aguarda a todos los PCM en caso de encontrar pareja alguna vez en la vida.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jun 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> Un momento, un momento...
> 
> ¿Me estás diciendo que la tipa aquellas pelirroja que tenía un onlyfans o nosequé y con la que rompió y lo dejo, es LA MISMA QUE SALE EN LAS FOTOS DEL OP?



Chí, la misma, la tal María que ha enseñado coño, tetas y culo. No hubo tal ruptura, lo único fué que tuvieron una discusión y ella lo echo durante unos días de su propia casa y se fué literalmente al sótano de su mamá hasta que la cara de caballo le permitió volver a su propia casa 

Este tío deberían incluirlo en los manuales de MGTOW.


----------



## Acid_303 (14 Jun 2021)

Vaya un planchabragas


----------



## Visilleras (14 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Chí, la misma, la tal María que ha enseñado coño, tetas y culo. No hubo tal ruptura, lo único fué que tuvieron una discusión y ella lo echo durante unos días de su propia casa y se fué literalmente al sótano de su mamá hasta que la cara de caballo le permitió volver a su propia casa
> 
> Este tío deberían incluirlo en los manuales de MGTOW.






Tienen que ser actores, que se están cachondeando de la peña
Vamos, no me jodas


----------



## Terminus (14 Jun 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> joder pensaba que estaba mazado, da pena últimamente. Hacía años que no le sigo pero pensaba que ya no seguía con la loca esta con mirada de mil pollas. Buena dependencia tiene que tener.



de qué videojuego es la imagen de tu firma que me suena mucho???


----------



## damnit (14 Jun 2021)

¿Ese no era un “rapero”?


----------



## Culozilla (14 Jun 2021)

Pero es que nadie se leyó el súper hilo que colgaron en Forocoches en el que su ex-cuñada explicaba lo ruín y manipuladora que es la novia del Sasel? Lo de ahora estaba cantado.


----------



## Relisys (14 Jun 2021)

¿Sasel? ¿Pero quien coño es este tio?


----------



## Karlb (14 Jun 2021)

Todas es todas con sus fotos de morritos.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Jun 2021)

Un forero decia que un reportaje del Pais sobre jovenes en situación precaria en verdad están hechos para recomfortar a la gente haciendoles ver que hay gente que está peor pero una mierda, a mi me dan pena.

En cambio ver a este PCM totalmente castrado por su bigo si que me hace sentir mejor y afortunado.


----------



## HUROGÁN (14 Jun 2021)

Tiene la mirada de las mil poyas y las mil carteras juntas,
Yo me alejaría de esa y con cuidadín... porque es de las que te la lían.
Ojalá pille cacho por Badoo para darla puerta...


----------



## Culozilla (14 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Chí, la misma, la tal María que ha enseñado coño, tetas y culo. No hubo tal ruptura, lo único fué que tuvieron una discusión y ella lo echo durante unos días de su propia casa y se fué literalmente al sótano de su mamá hasta que la cara de caballo le permitió volver a su propia casa
> 
> Este tío deberían incluirlo en los manuales de MGTOW.



Es broma, no?! ¿Me estás diciendo que la muerta de hambre esta a la que se trajo de Badalona sin un puto duro y sin estudios le echó de su propia casa pagada de su bolsillo?!!! EN SERIO?!!! AAJAAJAJAJJAAJAAAAA!!!!!!!


----------



## Señor Moscoso (14 Jun 2021)

La novia es obvio que es un súcubo pero aqui hay mucho pipero...


----------



## coda (14 Jun 2021)




----------



## Billy Fockabocas (14 Jun 2021)

Sasel era forero no? Cual es la historia de ese hijodeputa?


----------



## eltonelero (14 Jun 2021)

coda dijo:


>




Joder, eso ponedlo en el subforo de los asesinatos de carteles mexicanos, que es muy cruel.


----------



## Thundercat (15 Jun 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> de qué videojuego es la imagen de tu firma que me suena mucho???



Del SkiFree del windows 95


----------



## Abrojo (15 Jun 2021)

debe de ser relación abierta que es muy moderno


----------



## Visilleras (15 Jun 2021)

La tipa estaba buena, sin duda. Pero para un casquete, y ya.
Pero, joder, ahora es un orco de grasa.


----------



## Visilleras (15 Jun 2021)

Joder qué tío más siniestro y más SUBNORMAL


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jun 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> La culpa la tiene Sasel que está aplicando la técnica qualicion, que consiste en engordar a la novia para que nadie se fije en ella.



Madrec mía, no sé cómo no te fijan en comentario en el foroc


----------



## XRL (15 Jun 2021)

coda dijo:


>



hostia menudo pringao para tener una novia que te trate asi


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jun 2021)

Sasel es un claro ejemplo de irse de pvtas e idealizar súcubos, por mucho que gane pasta para no acabar de camarero en baquetes Jaén trabajando la recia media jornada aka 12 horas al día


----------



## Ming I (15 Jun 2021)

Y las pruebas?
Porque esa cuenta la pùede haber abierto cualquiera para reirse de ella, de el o de los dos.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Jun 2021)

Ming I dijo:


> Y las pruebas?
> Porque esa cuenta la pùede haber abierto cualquiera para reirse de ella, de el o de los dos.



¿Necesitas un anunció en pasión.com con las tarifas y dando el aprobado @QuiqueCamoiras como prueba? 

Recuerdo que la novia ejerce y reconocido por ella


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2021)

SASEL = HIJODEPUTA CON SIDA


----------



## damnit (15 Jun 2021)

yo creía a este foro algo más inteligente, ¿por qué seguís a manginas como este o el de la barba pintada con rotulador que vive en Japón? ¿qué le véis de interesante a esa gente?


----------



## SrPurpuron (15 Jun 2021)

Si le ha tocado mantener a esa garrapata bien merecido lo tiene, es justo castigo por haberse burlado de mucha gente, que se joda y bien.

Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Jun 2021)

Recuerdo haber visto algún cacho de vídeo de este tipo despotricando de lo lindo porque me saltó en YouTube en "recomendados". Pero no le sigo y no tenía ni idea de su vida (ni ganas). 

Honestamente, casi cualquier tipo ha sido un pagafantas premium en algún momento de su vida (de adolescente sobre todo), pero a la edad que calza el sujeto, es preocupante. Y no es por la calvicie, es por la actitud y que despide baja testosterona por los cuatro costados.

El caso opuesto sería este:


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, se me ha olvidado mencionar que se ha cumplido otro clásico en las lianas. TODAS pasan cuando empieza el veranito, y justo ahora también que van quitando restricciones.



Visilleras dijo:


> Joder qué tío más siniestro y más SUBNORMAL



¿Siniestro? Pero si en un vídeo decía que le comparaban (sin ironías) con estos:


Sí, Guardiola, que el cateto es hasta del Barça y admira al maricón ese.

Evidentemente fué la novia la que le decía que se parecía a tal o cual mojabragas y eso fué en la etapa que tiene toda pájara de hincharle el ego al beta de turno. Luego está el tema de las camisas, fué juntarse con ella y empezó a comprarse ropas horteras y hasta un jersey de Mickey Mouse, otra fase de la betización del supuesto macho. Ahora llegará el momento en el que se dé cuenta de que no era el guapo atractivo que su amorcito le hizo creer.

Yo lo veo más como una mezcla entre Mortadelo y Nosferatu.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Hombre, a mi los otros youtubers me dan igual, sólo medio seguía a este porque me gustan los videojuegos y a veces me apetecía ponerme algo de fondo sobre el tema en español.

El tío se merece todo el hate que le tiramos, siempre ha sido un retrasado, pero desde que se ha echado novia el tío se cree el chad popular del instituto al que siempre envidió. Llamando a otros pajilleros y metiéndose con su físico cuando él siempre se ha matado a pajas (no follan, porque duermen por separado) y es feísimo el hijo de puta.

Si te echas novia por primera vez a los 35 tacos me parece de puta madre, pero sé humilde y recuerda de donde vienes, porque el tío ha querido vivir su fantasía de adolescencia en la que mientras los demás follaban y se emborrachaban el tío se pajeaba con emuladores.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

SrPurpuron dijo:


> Si le ha tocado mantener a esa garrapata bien merecido lo tiene, es justo castigo por haberse burlado de mucha gente, que se joda y bien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A125F mediante Tapatalk



Vamos a recordarle como se burla del otro youtuber llamándole "Manuelas". Las manuelas que se hará el calvo llorando y pensando en cuando podía oler a una mujer serán épicas, de hecho ya debe llevar meses hacéndoselas, porque:
A)Duermen por separado y tienen habitaciones por separado.
B)El tío se tira hasta las tantas de la madrugada en los directos para que los panchitos le suelten dinero. No me veo yo a la otra esperándole despierta a las 3 de la madrugada para follar.

El calvo debe llevar meses sin follar, ella ya sabe que no necesita ni besarlo para conseguir lo que quiere y él encima está siempre con "cariño, cariño, bonita, te quiero". El Jino ese será un pajillero, feo o lo que quieras, pero ha sido más listo de no juntarse con una pájara que le quita todo.

La vida de este tío debe ser expuesta como aviso a navegantes. _Pe.. pero si yo he sido romántico y detallista, no sé qué habrá podido salir mal_


----------



## eltonelero (15 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> En el vídeo del rachet and clank último dice que se ha gastado 160 cholos en dos videojuegos, el ratchet y otro de ps5. Imaginate si tiene que comprarse todo lo que sale.
> 
> 160 CHOLOS --> 2 VIDEOJUEGOS (y encima malos)
> 
> Un tonto y su dinero y tal...



Ratchet and clank vale algo a nivel coleccionista? 
Maldito sea el dia que lo vendí....


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Pues yo acabo de mirar y veo esto  Sólo le falta una etiqueta con el precio:


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

El calvo va a permitir hasta que se vea con otros (lo pienso en serio) y seguirá regándola con dinero y regalos para seguir viviendo su girlfriend experience. De hecho ya está incluso hablando de vender su PS5, luego venderá el cuadro que le hicieron como un objeto de merchandising, etc. Se le está acabando el dinero y lo siguiente es robarle a su madre.

Ella no es tonta y ya está buscando a otro mientras se va terminando el dinero del todo, de hecho, según lo que postearon en FC, es lo mismo que le hizo al exnovio. Cuando vió que se le terminaba el chollo fué a buscar la atención de otros, youtubers incluidos.


----------



## Tio Perico (15 Jun 2021)

La típica vaga de mierda, sin oficio ni beneficio, hay que huir de las mujeres así, y sin mirar atrás. Las tías así te arruinan la vida.

Si lo que cuentan en este foro es cierto, el Sasel se puede dar por jodio y arruinado:
La novia de Sasel (os cuento mi experiencia) - Off Topic y humor


----------



## Nicors (15 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> Viendo semejante numale la noticia es que tuviese novia, lo otro es un Eclesiastés 1-9.



Dios es nuestro amparo y fortaleza,
Nuestro pronto auxilio en las tribulaciones.
2 Por tanto, no temeremos, aunque la tierra sea removida,
Y se traspasen los montes al corazón del mar;
3 Aunque bramen y se turben sus aguas,
Y tiemblen los montes a causa de su braveza. _Selah_
4 Del río sus corrientes alegran la ciudad de Dios,
El santuario de las moradas del Altísimo.
5 Dios está en medio de ella; no será conmovida.
Dios la ayudará al clarear la mañana.
6 Bramaron las naciones, titubearon los reinos;
Dio él su voz, se derritió la tierra.
7 Jehová de los ejércitos está con nosotros;
Nuestro refugio es el Dios de Jacob. _Selah_
8 Venid, ved las obras de Jehová,
Que ha puesto asolamientos en la tierra.
9 Que hace cesar las guerras hasta los fines de la tierra.
Que quiebra el arco, corta la lanza,
Y quema los carros en el fuego.
10 Estad quietos, y conoced que yo soy Dios;
Seré exaltado entre las naciones; enaltecido seré en la tierra.
11 Jehová de los ejércitos está con nosotros;
Nuestro refugio es el Dios de Jacob. _Selah_


----------



## 2plx2 (15 Jun 2021)

El tumor es que últimamente la muchacha está apostando fuerte por tener una larva.


----------



## Culozilla (15 Jun 2021)

Sea como sea, se lo tiene más que merecido por garrulo, betazo y por recoger el odio que él mismo va sembrando.

Se aprovechó de su ex amigo slobulus, que es muy buen tío y lo desechó como a basura. Por eso está bien el karma que va a recibir del putón que se ha echado de novia. 

Además, llevará más de 10 años y la calidad de sus vídeos apesta a amateur. Es un paleto y un analfabestia. Ni se ha molestado en crecer como creador de contenido. Hace exactamente lo mismo en 2021 que en 2014. Si tiene público es gracias a los panchitos.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Tio Perico dijo:


> La típica vaga de mierda, sin oficio ni beneficio, hay que huir de las mujeres así, y sin mirar atrás. Las tías así te arruinan la vida.
> 
> Si lo que cuentan en este foro es cierto, el Sasel se puede dar por jodio y arruinado:
> La novia de Sasel (os cuento mi experiencia) - Off Topic y humor



Pues yo me creo la historia y me cuadra. La mayor parte de las cosas han resultado repetirse y ser ciertas.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (15 Jun 2021)

¿Esta pájara es la misma que le chuleaba hace un par de años?


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Sea como sea, se lo tiene más que merecido por garrulo, betazo y por recoger el odio que él mismo va sembrando.
> 
> Se aprovechó de su ex amigo slobulus, que es muy buen tío y lo desechó como a basura. Por eso está bien el karma que va a recibir del putón que se ha echado de novia.
> 
> Además, llevará más de 10 años y la calidad de sus vídeos apesta a amateur. Es un paleto y un analfabestia. Ni se ha molestado en crecer como creador de contenido. Hace exactamente lo mismo en 2021 que en 2014. Si tiene público es gracias a los panchitos.



Exactamente lo que pienso de él. Su canal es el máximo exponente de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, el tío deja fallos sin editar, errores de audio, etc.

Lo de los panchos también me llama mucho la atención, que el tío se las da de voxero pero más de una vez se ha metido con España y los españoles para contentar a sus panchitos. Luego también critica el Last of Us 2 y te recomienda un juego de Microsoft en el que llevas a un transexual y te defiende la censura feminista en el Battletoads nuevo por ejemplo. Es simplemente un mecanismo de defensa para no admitir que no gustas a la gente porque eres socialmente inepto y un retrasado, como el típico adolescente que se hace gótico para justificar que nadie quiere ser su amigo porque es diferente, pues el calvo igual "ejque no me invitan a eventos porque soy políticamente incorrecto gñé". Pero le pones pasta delante y te hace la campaña hasta para Podemos, de hecho tiene una pinta de votante rojo pro-paguitas que flipas.

En resumen: Que disfrute los cuernos y que se joda. Le deseo lo peor.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> ¿Esta pájara es la misma que le chuleaba hace un par de años?



Sí.


----------



## eltonelero (15 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> El calvo va a permitir hasta que se vea con otros (lo pienso en serio) y seguirá regándola con dinero y regalos para seguir viviendo su girlfriend experience. De hecho ya está incluso hablando de vender su PS5, luego venderá el cuadro que le hicieron como un objeto de merchandising, etc. Se le está acabando el dinero y lo siguiente es robarle a su madre.
> 
> Ella no es tonta y ya está buscando a otro mientras se va terminando el dinero del todo, de hecho, según lo que postearon en FC, es lo mismo que le hizo al exnovio. Cuando vió que se le terminaba el chollo fué a buscar la atención de otros, youtubers incluidos.



De verdad no entiendo porque los padres no educan también a sus hijos para tener algo de cultura emocional y social.
Sé que en un estado feminazi como España es imposible que un chaval tenga buenos referentes en escuelas, medios de comunicación y el gobierno pero la familia (padre y madre) deberían tener a los hijos ya con 18 sabiendo al dedillo como funcionan las relaciones.

Yo si tuviera un hijo tendría clarisimo que una prioridad en su educación sería como tratar con la gente, con los amigos, familia y con las mujeres.


----------



## Zomb (15 Jun 2021)

Porque por culpa de sabandijas y escoria como esta tenemos la sociedad que tenemos, de endiosadas y maricones. 

Todo el bullying que se le haga es poco, muy poco. Así hasta que espabile o podamos incluso reírnos más cuando le metan viogen y se arruine la vida. Hay que hacer ejemplos públicos de estos omegazos de mierda que PERMITEN que la sociedad opere de esta forma, pagando justos por pecadores. 

Que le follen al calvo cuckazo de mierda este, muerte a nuestros enemigos.


----------



## Zomb (15 Jun 2021)

Para comportarse como se comporta, que esté soltero y utilice su PLATAFORMA para apoyar un modelo sostenible de parejas como el de antaño (porque hay gente que le oye) o si no que se calle, en vez de ir de arrastrado. Además seguro que es uno de esos mierdas que me diría que me ponga el bozal y vota feminismo.

O estas con nosotros o estás en contra de nosotros, no hay término medio. Muerte a nuestros enemigos.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## Culozilla (15 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Exactamente lo que pienso de él. Su canal es el máximo exponente de la ley del mínimo esfuerzo, el tío deja fallos sin editar, errores de audio, etc.
> 
> Lo de los panchos también me llama mucho la atención, que el tío se las da de voxero pero más de una vez se ha metido con España y los españoles para contentar a sus panchitos. Luego también critica el Last of Us 2 y te recomienda un juego de Microsoft en el que llevas a un transexual y te defiende la censura feminista en el Battletoads nuevo por ejemplo. Es simplemente un mecanismo de defensa para no admitir que no gustas a la gente porque eres socialmente inepto y un retrasado, como el típico adolescente que se hace gótico para justificar que nadie quiere ser su amigo porque es diferente, pues el calvo igual "ejque no me invitan a eventos porque soy políticamente incorrecto gñé". Pero le pones pasta delante y te hace la campaña hasta para Podemos, de hecho tiene una pinta de votante rojo pro-paguitas que flipas.
> 
> En resumen: Que disfrute los cuernos y que se joda. Le deseo lo peor.



En realidad creo que su principal problema es que como creador de contenido es un cero a la izquierda. Si respetase mínimamente a su audiencia, con el dinero que sacará al mes, se podría comprar una cámara decente y crear un set para rodar. 
Joder, no es tan difícil ni tan caro: pintas la pared de blanco o de un color grisaceo-azul; pones tres focos + alguna iluminación led; alguna planta para decorar, etc.

Ejemplos de set extremadamente sencillos de auténticos profesionales:



Una puta pared oscura con un simple mueble con un par de plantas decorativas y una cámara decente con unos focos decentes.




Un jodido fondo blanco con tres cuadros y un led azul que viene por nuestra derecha.


Pero él no. Él tira de la webcam de mierda que compraría en 2012 y edita los croma con algún software gratuito.




Joder, es que mira la iluminación: amarilla de la lámpara; una habitación de puto adolescente o pringao de casapapis comedoritos; con la ventana y la persiana bajada, con un micro de 50 pavos y todo desordenado con cables por ahí.




Y aquí, el retrasado va a contraluz. De verdad que tiene CERO sensibilidad artística. Ni sabe trabajarse cortinillas, ni añadir textos de este estilo:



Joder! que en la mayoría de los programas de edición te vienen ya presets!

Tras años de vídeos diarios (a veces incluso más) y NUNCA en su puta vida de profundo analfabeto retrasado ha tenido la más mínima voluntad ni interés de aprender edición de vídeo básica. OJO! que es lo que le da de comer!!!! 

De eso puedes extraer lo inmensamente GAÑÁN y chulesco que es el personaje y del poco o nada respeto hacia su audiencia. También deja muy claro qué tipo de persona es: corta de midas, encasillado en su personaje, vago y simplón.

Estamos hablando de alguien que estuvo en el lugar y en el momento preciso para triunfar en youtube, pero que desde entonces NO ha evolucionado nada porque no le llega el cerebro para eso.


----------



## Waterman (15 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> él encima está siempre con "cariño, cariño, bonita, te quiero"



Asi es, y ella nunca le devuelve el cumplido, y la habla como con miedo porque parece algo inestable y a la minima le puede decir cualquier burrada.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> En realidad creo que su principal problema es que como creador de contenido es un cero a la izquierda. Si respetase mínimamente a su audiencia, con el dinero que sacará al mes, se podría comprar una cámara decente y crear un set para rodar.
> Joder, no es tan difícil ni tan caro: pintas la pared de blanco o de un color grisaceo-azul; pones tres focos + alguna iluminación led; alguna planta para decorar, etc.
> 
> Ejemplos de set extremadamente sencillos de auténticos profesionales:
> ...



Es que es eso, en todos estos años no se ha preocupado ni de meterse una tarde por internet para aprender a editar bien, joder, que no sabe ni hacer miniaturas, que eso es lo más fácil del mundo con cualquier software gratuito. Y el tío literalmente hace estas mierdas con MS Paint:




Como tú has dicho esto es faltar al respeto a su audiencia, aunque realmente, se merecen esto y más, por bobos.

Lo que le ha pasado a este es que se creyó que ya había triunfado, al ganar un sueldo decente para vivir en España y al tener una "novia" el tipo ya se creía haber llegado a la cima y que después de eso todo iría sobre ruedas. De hecho es un insulto que suele repetir mucho: perdedor. Tú le llamas perdedor a alguien cuando tú te crees un triunfador... Pues ya está. La ostia será gorda.


----------



## Nicors (15 Jun 2021)

NPCpremiun dijo:


> ¿salmos 46?



Si sr.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 686168



El Pastis al menos se ha pegado sus buenas fiestas. El calvito sigue resentido con la gente que bebe y se divierte porque las chicas que le gustaban se follaban al Chad Pollatatuada de turno en los baños de algún garito o en algún botellón, mientras él nunca ha pisado una discoteca por miedo a que le pegaran y porque no tenía nadie con quien ir. Y lo que le jode el alma es saber que su "novia" era de estas que chupaban más polla que whisky con cola.


----------



## Culozilla (16 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Es que es eso, en todos estos años no se ha preocupado ni de meterse una tarde por internet para aprender a editar bien, joder, que no sabe ni hacer miniaturas, que eso es lo más fácil del mundo con cualquier software gratuito. Y el tío literalmente hace estas mierdas con MS Paint:
> Ver archivo adjunto 686242
> Ver archivo adjunto 686243
> 
> ...



Lamentablemente, el retrasado este, al subir uno o dos vídeos por día, igual se saca 3000 pavos al mes a pesar de no tener más seguidores en su canal de Youtube que el de mi hermano, *literalmente*.

Por eso, el muy cateto, debe creer que no le hace falta ni mejorar ni aprender. Eso es lo que diferencia a un profesional al que le apasiona su trabajo de un payaso que ha tenido un golpe de suerte. 

Te aseguro que de estar YO en su lugar, me pillaría una buena cámara, me haría un set para grabar y --si estoy muy vago y quiero hacer dos por día-- haría un vídeo más o menos rápido y otro bien editado, corrigiendo el color, añadiendo cortinillas editadas por mi, poniendo música de fondo y añadiendo textos. JODER es que llegar a esos niveles y tener CERO motivación para editar con excelencia es de ser muy muy muy profundamente indigente mental.

Pero ya se sabe: calidad de mierda para un público de mierda.


----------



## JuanKagamp (16 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lamentablemente, el retrasado este, al subir uno o dos vídeos por día, igual se saca 3000 pavos al mes a pesar de no tener más seguidores en su canal de Youtube que el de mi hermano, *literalmente*.
> 
> Por eso, el muy cateto, debe creer que no le hace falta ni mejorar ni aprender. Eso es lo que diferencia a un profesional al que le apasiona su trabajo de un payaso que ha tenido un golpe de suerte.
> 
> ...



De todas maneras, no creo que la solucion sea edicion tampoco. Su contenido ultimamente es como en los directos: leer noticias o comentarios poniendo vocecitas de El Informal. Contenido de calidad.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> En realidad creo que su principal problema es que como creador de contenido es un cero a la izquierda. Si respetase mínimamente a su audiencia, con el dinero que sacará al mes, se podría comprar una cámara decente y crear un set para rodar.
> Joder, no es tan difícil ni tan caro: pintas la pared de blanco o de un color grisaceo-azul; pones tres focos + alguna iluminación led; alguna planta para decorar, etc.
> 
> Ejemplos de set extremadamente sencillos de auténticos profesionales:
> ...



Ésto lo he pensado yo miles de veces. Un tio que debe llevar 10 años en youtube y no se gasta una mierda en producción.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lamentablemente, el retrasado este, al subir uno o dos vídeos por día, igual se saca 3000 pavos al mes a pesar de no tener más seguidores en su canal de Youtube que el de mi hermano, *literalmente*.
> 
> Por eso, el muy cateto, debe creer que no le hace falta ni mejorar ni aprender. Eso es lo que diferencia a un profesional al que le apasiona su trabajo de un payaso que ha tenido un golpe de suerte.
> 
> ...



Mira el tuberviejuner la movida que se ha hecho con el estudio nuevo con muchos menos seguidores que Sasel (corrijo: YA le supera habiendo estado muchos menos años en youtube jajaja). En plan SUPER PRO. Éso ya te hace una idea de la calaña que es.


----------



## cortatijeras (16 Jun 2021)

Frase redpill:
"No es tuya, solo es tu turno"


----------



## geremi (16 Jun 2021)

¿Y este quién es?


----------



## pabloiseguro (16 Jun 2021)

Escalofriante, menuda puta escoria. Le dicen que cierre el pico y se pone así. Yo tengo a un anormal youtuber así chillando todo el día arriba o abajo y lo soluciono con gasolina. Curiosidad: como cambia el acento el youtuber mierdoso según esté o no grabando.


----------



## JuanKagamp (16 Jun 2021)

pabloiseguro dijo:


> Escalofriante, menuda puta escoria. Le dicen que cierre el pico y se pone así. Yo tengo a un anormal youtuber así chillando todo el día arriba o abajo y lo soluciono con gasolina. Curiosidad: como cambia el acento el youtuber mierdoso según esté o no grabando.



Ese es el tema, el calvo puede gritar y joder a los vecinos, pero cuando un vecino hace lo mismo y grita ahi ya tenemos un problema. De todas maneras dudo que se hubiera encarado con nadie y todo fue un paripe, en otro video salia en la calle, se acojono por un borracho random que gritaba (ni siquiera le decia nada al calvo) y salio corriendo.

Es una cagona y el paripe del vecino era para eso, porque tiene complejo de mariquita y quiere darselas de macho. Si tu tienes una bronca con el vecino lo borras, si lo subes es que quieres demostrar algo.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (16 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ese es el tema, el calvo puede gritar y joder a los vecinos, pero cuando un vecino hace lo mismo y grita ahi ya tenemos un problema. De todas maneras dudo que se hubiera encarado con nadie y todo fue un paripe, en otro video salia en la calle, se acojono por un borracho random que gritaba (ni siquiera le decia nada al calvo) y salio corriendo.
> 
> Es una cagona y el paripe del vecino era para eso, porque tiene complejo de mariquita y quiere darselas de macho. Si tu tienes una bronca con el vecino lo borras, si lo subes es que quieres demostrar algo.



el de las voces era yo

SASEL = CALVO CUCK CORNUDO HIJODEPUTA CON CANCER y SIDA


----------



## PELMA MÁSTER (16 Jun 2021)

pinta de perfil falso


----------



## Culozilla (16 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Mira el tuberviejuner la movida que se ha hecho con el estudio nuevo con muchos menos seguidores que Sasel (corrijo: YA le supera habiendo estado muchos menos años en youtube jajaja). En plan SUPER PRO. Éso ya te hace una idea de la calaña que es.



Su nivel ha mejorado muchísimo, la verdad.

Y si ya queremos compararlo con la mega excelencia; el más pro de los pros que he llegado a ver: 

Dr disrespect


Este pavo es un megacrack. Su peor vídeo está a años luz del mejor del calbo.


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2021)

Qué gonito es el amol.


----------



## Culozilla (16 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> De todas maneras, no creo que la solucion sea edicion tampoco. Su contenido ultimamente es como en los directos: leer noticias o comentarios poniendo vocecitas de El Informal. Contenido de calidad.



Está más que gastado. Pero si encima le sumas una edición de viejo de 60 años que dice cosas como : "El internés" y "er movils"...


----------



## JuanKagamp (16 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Está más que gastado. Pero si encima le sumas una edición de viejo de 60 años que dice cosas como : "El internés" y "er movils"...



Me apostaria dinero a que Sasel admira e intenta imitar a Faemino y Cansado. El alto seria el personaje que hace del pipero y el de la derecha seria el calvo siendo el mismo, fijate que cuando intenta hacerse el gracioso entona como el. Inspirarse para su contenido en unos humoristas paco de los 80, en su cabeza es espectacular, pero por desgracia no tiene nadie que le diga que da verguenza ajena.


----------



## Chapapote1 (17 Jun 2021)

La gente dice que qué mal ha hecho. Os lo digo. Es de lo más tóxico dentro de su círculo. Un youtuber que habla de videojuegos. Vio que hablando mal de sony, su canal creció, pero a costa de que la mayoría de seguidores sean panchitos. Microsoft tiene mejor fama en latinoamérica porque lanza sus productos de manera oficial en sus países.

¿Qué es lo que lo hace?. Todo lo que lanza y hace Sony es mierda . Siempre le dará la vuelta para decir que es mierda y que microsoft y nintendo son dioses. Por ejemplo si pagas por jugar online en playstation es basura, pero de microsoft no dice nada que lleva implementando eso desde el 2003. Tampoco dice nada de nintendo con el pago para jugar online.

Hace vídeos de mierda. Además hace varios al día para decir bobadas, porque no gana suscriptores, ni visitas. Es más, las pierde y necesita más vídeos para que le paguen lo mismo que otros hacen un vídeo por semana. Su directos son una mierda. Su personalidad es muy diferente en los vídeos grabados vs directos. En los grabados hace un papel de machito justiciero. Pero en la vida real es un mangina nivel pro. Eso lo puede ver cualquiera cuando ve un directo suyo, que es un betazo nivel pro. Se ha metido con un montón de youtubers. Algunos casi al nivel suyo, pero hay otros importantes que no le han hecho nada y tienen más prestigio. A pesar de eso han ido a por ellos y estos no son tontos. Buscan la forma de putearle.

Sasel se comporta igual que un político. La función suya es dividir en bandos, intoxicar y crear mal rollo. Todo para intentar llevárselo calentito. No le llega con lo que hace, ni sabe reorientar su contenido y sigue cada vez más con su contenido tóxico. No es la primera vez que recibe un Strike.

En el tema amoroso. Vale que es un mangina virgen y que un chocho encandila. Joder, pero esta tipa enseñaba el parrus por dinero. Para el que no lo sepa, la mantiene él. No es que le haga regalos (que también), es que vive con él desde el principio. La mantiene totalmente. Se debe de dejar un pastón todos los meses. Le sale mejor irse a un par scort al mes. Da mal ejemplo en el resto de hombres, porque es otro arrastrado por el calor de chocho. Que a saber lo que follarán ahora. Como lo abandone y lo viogenice, no se levanta de ésa.

Su hermano me parece mejor persona que él. Aunque sea otro betazo, no parece querer hacer daño como él.


----------



## Culozilla (17 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Me apostaria dinero a que Sasel admira e intenta imitar a Faemino y Cansado. El alto seria el personaje que hace del pipero y el de la derecha seria el calvo siendo el mismo, fijate que cuando intenta hacerse el gracioso entona como el. Inspirarse para su contenido en unos humoristas paco de los 80, en su cabeza es espectacular, pero por desgracia no tiene nadie que le diga que da verguenza ajena.



Como indigente mental no le puedes pedir referencias humorísticas más elevadas.

Es poco despierto y caradura: lo primero porque una guarrilla se lo cameló por internet (me apuesto lo que sea a que es la ÚNICA mujer que le ha tirado la caña a pesar de ser un youtuber con moderado éxito); y caradura porque metió a esa guarra en casa de su madre.

Si Youtube no existiera, Sasel alternaría años de paro y un par de meses trabajando en una gasolinera de las afueras de su ciudad.


----------



## Chapapote1 (17 Jun 2021)




----------



## bsnas (17 Jun 2021)

La novia es cutre hasta para ganar pasta enseñando cacho, sabiendo Sasel que su novia es puta ya podria decirle que se abra un onlyfans y la pasta empezara a fluir, aunque el siga teniendo que pagar todo.


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Jun 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


>



Yo ahi veo esto:



La de cosas que hace por la tia esta, porque son cosas que por si solo nunca haria, poner un puto arbol de navidad, dos gatos, comer siempre fuera, etc. MANGINA, y lo peor es que el lo muestra todo orgullosamente creyendose un triunfador.

Aqui creyendose un maquina por "tener novia":


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Jun 2021)

bsnas dijo:


> La novia es cutre hasta para ganar pasta enseñando cacho, sabiendo Sasel que su novia es puta ya podria decirle que se abra un onlyfans y la pasta empezara a fluir, aunque el siga teniendo que pagar todo.



Pa que? Si ya todo internet puede verla en pelotas y haciendo de todo gratis. La muy retrasada abrio un Patreon para que le vieran el chocho y que a dia de hoy sigue a 0 patreons


----------



## bsnas (17 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Pa que? Si ya todo internet puede verla en pelotas y haciendo de todo gratis. La muy retrasada abrio un Patreon para que le vieran el chocho y que a dia de hoy sigue a 0 patreons



Con onlyfans y un canal free en telegram donde dejar contenido gratis o censurado se podria forrar, no es que este muy alla la chica pero tiene su morbo sabiendo que es novia del cornudo y mangina PCM de Sasel.

Aparte en el propio telegram ofrecen otros servicios de pago como sexting, dickrate, envio de lenceria usada... montones de cosas para sacarse pasta aparte de los 3-5$ que suele costar la suscripcion de onlyfans, de momento a las que he preguntado no hacen de escort,se ve que les debe ir muy bien para no aceptar aun mas pasta porque se las follen.


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Jun 2021)

bsnas dijo:


> Con onlyfans y un canal free en telegram donde dejar contenido gratis o censurado se podria forrar, no es que este muy alla la chica pero tiene su morbo sabiendo que es novia del cornudo y mangina PCM de Sasel.
> 
> Aparte en el propio telegram ofrecen otros servicios de pago como sexting, dickrate, envio de lenceria usada... montones de cosas para sacarse pasta aparte de los 3-5$ que suele costar la suscripcion de onlyfans, de momento a las que he preguntado no hacen de escort,se ve que les debe ir muy bien para no aceptar aun mas pasta porque se las follen.



Pues esos servicios parecen mucho mas dignos que vivir con el calvo Nosferatu ese  Porque dudo que follen, hasta dudo que ella tenga el valor de besarle en la boca.


----------



## Shiver (17 Jun 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Mira el tuberviejuner la movida que se ha hecho con el estudio nuevo con muchos menos seguidores que Sasel (corrijo: YA le supera habiendo estado muchos menos años en youtube jajaja). En plan SUPER PRO. Éso ya te hace una idea de la calaña que es.



Sasel no se tendría que haber picado con Slobulus, aunque en lo artístico/decoración ambos dan puta pena... Ejemplo de Paquez youtubera.


PD Tuber se está estancando con las putas consolas de mierda sobre todo las que son tipo rey de leopardo.


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Jun 2021)

Buscando Mary Alley salen cosas, habían más, una sesión con un tío y luego otra donde una chica le echaba leche al coño.











Mary Alley


Modelo profesional de Barcelona con mas de 5 años de experiencia. Realizo sesiónes de moda, lencería, bikini, desnudo<meta property=




skinography.net


----------



## Tio Perico (17 Jun 2021)

Si la novia se hubiera dedicado al porno amateur, lo hubiera petado en su momento. Ahora está demasiado gorda.


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Jun 2021)

Duermen en camas separadas y él termina de "trabajar" a las tantas de la madrugada cuando ella ya duerme. No me los veo yo follando eh.  El calvo ahí entregando y ella sufriendo que ni abre la boca.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (17 Jun 2021)

Yo los veo tal para cual.


----------



## Nepotista (17 Jun 2021)

Tiene que ejercer.

ASÍ HA DE SER.

cúmplase


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Jun 2021)

pero hay FINAL FELIC CON UN FUERTE CONTAGIO CON EL VIRUS DEL SIDA o NON?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (17 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Buscando Mary Alley salen cosas, habían más, una sesión con un tío y luego otra donde una chica le echaba leche al coño.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Jun 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> pero hay FINAL FELIC CON UN FUERTE CONTAGIO CON EL VIRUS DEL SIDA o NON?



En esa casa todos los días son felices, con sidra o sin sidra:



Lo importante es que ella esté feliz, sólo eso importa


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Jun 2021)

La destrucción de nuestro calvito cuck favorito sigue a marchas forzadas. ¿Qué hace un beta cuando pilla a su novia en Badoo? ¿Dejarla? NO, LO QUE HACE ES *CASARSE CON ELLA*.


----------



## JuanKagamp (23 Jun 2021)

No se puede tener más pinta de soyboy cuckold. Este tío pide cuernos y humillación:


----------



## Tyler·Durden (23 Jun 2021)

Sin querer hacer de abogado del sucubo, podría ser un perfil falso. Podría ser, incluso un burbujo haciéndolo por las risas, o por liarla, sin más.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 Jun 2021)

He visto burros y equinos con mejores sonrisas




goder con la juapa


----------



## JuanKagamp (23 Jun 2021)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Sin querer hacer de abogado del sucubo, podría ser un perfil falso. Podría ser, incluso un burbujo haciéndolo por las risas, o por liarla, sin más.



Pues yo creo que tiene bastantes números para ser real:
-Foto verificada.
-Nombre "M Sakura", como para esconderse, si alguien hubiera hecho un perfil falso habría puesto su nombre real para incriminar más.
-La descripción es la típica de una psicópata hija de puta que le jode la vida a los hombres por hobby "jijiji soy romántica y muy kawaiiii".
-La caballo tolera posts trolls insultándola, pero cuando le ponen las capturas borra, bloquea y hasta bloquea comentarios en el hilo. Reacción nuclear nunca vista entre los que la troleamos, hasta le pusieron un cock tribute con un tío haciéndose una foto de la polla al lado de su foto y ni con eso reaccionaba así.
-El que sepa un poco como funcionan estas tías y sepa en qué situación económica está el calvo ya se puede oler que está preparándose la liana.

Si es falso está muy currado, pero yo me creo que sea real.

PD: ¡SASEL CORNUDO! Que te plantas en directo con tu novia pidiendo dinero para una BARRA DE POLE DANCE. No se puede ser más beta macho, que su novia esté en Badoo es lo menos que le puede pasar.


----------



## murphi (23 Jun 2021)

Al igual que hay mujeres que se van con delincuentes, tios que las tratan como el culo, hay gilipollas que se van con putucas toxicas que desde el primer segundo se nota que buscan un pelele que obedezca al 100% lo que hacen quieren.

Ésta además de puta es que no gana ni un duro. Si al menos ganara algo, aunque total no aportaria nada a casa.

Y si gana pasta se marcará un miare.


----------



## Amapizpis (23 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> En esa casa todos los días son felices, con sidra o sin sidra:
> Ver archivo adjunto 688256
> 
> 
> Lo importante es que ella esté feliz, sólo eso importa



Estoy muriendo de la risa


----------



## Shudra (23 Jun 2021)

Yo no estoy en situación de reírme de este tío. Entiendo su situación vital: no follar o hacerlo con una tía así de despreciable, pues es difícil elegir. No sé si ni yo mismo, en mi infinita sapiencia, podría ceder a la tentación de lamer un coño a cambio de infinitas humillaciones.
No me río de los incels, son una clase social tan cercana a la mía que cagamos mierda de olor muy parecido.


----------



## Woden (23 Jun 2021)

Pero quien coño es el CALBO ese?


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Jun 2021)

¿Pagar para estar como él? Es decir, ¿pagar dinero para poder pagar dinero para mantener a una tía con la que ni follo? Los listos se van de putas antes que esto. Relación abierta claro, pero porque ella quiere y él acepta.  Me hace gracia los que pintáis a Sasel como un macho alfa que está al control de la situación.


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Jun 2021)

Eres el cuck de un cuck, mejor me imagino cómo eres tú. ¿Estás en la foto? 



Ejjjque es el azote de los bidriojuegoh. Hoy azota a este juego pero mañana dice que es una maravilla porque le va a dar dinero. Último ejemplo: Hellblade.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Jun 2021)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> He visto burros y equinos con mejores sonrisas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 693458
> 
> ...


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Jun 2021)

Con subs que caen en picado y tiene que mendigar para mantener a la prostituta con la que vive hasta el punto de usar cartones de cajas de Amazon como libretas, pero eh, llutuber exitoso y cornudo. Que digas que eso es un pibón ya me dice qué tipo de triunfador eres 

¿Tú también aplaudes a las 8 como el cuck calvo? Sois todos unos triunfadores. Es tan tonto que por este video se supo donde vivía hasta que se mudó a otro piso más barato.


----------



## JuanKagamp (25 Jun 2021)

La amiga literalmente subiendo fotos de SU COÑO. Vamos, mostrando la mercancía a futuros posibles proveedores, el que conozca mínimamente la psicología femenina ya sabe de qué va el tema. Y por lo blanco que está el calvo podemos entender que él nunca la acompaña a la piscina, está ocupado grabando vídeos gritando para poder mantenerla hasta el final.



Otro detalle es que desde que ha salido este tema de Badoo no permite a nadie comentar en sus tuits


----------



## 2plx2 (25 Jun 2021)

Yo no sé como os causa tanto interés el youtuber este. Que sí, que la prensa videojueguil le come los huevos a Sony. Ya lo sabemos todos, igual que en la generación de los 16 bits le comía los huevos a Nintendo, y en la de los 32 bits se cargaron definitivamente a Sega que llegó a duras penas al canto de cisne de la Dreamcast.

Vale ¿Y además de eso qué más? Porque basar todos tus vídeos en la misma idea tampoco es que aporte mucho al debate.


----------



## Suprimo (25 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Duermen en camas separadas y él termina de "trabajar" a las tantas de la madrugada cuando ella ya duerme. No me los veo yo follando eh.  El calvo ahí entregando y ella sufriendo que ni abre la boca.
> Ver archivo adjunto 688138








No dejéis que os den besos las tías


Y no por el covid eso es para monguers, es que me he acordado hoy al dar dos besos a una vieja conocida lo mucho que le gustaban las corridas en la cara y en la boca y seguro que lo sigue haciendo y no me va a tocar esa guarra. Avisados quedáis




www.burbuja.info





vroo-tal


----------



## JuanKagamp (25 Jun 2021)

Muy buenos dias tengan weyesitos, queria platicarles sobre la siguiente duda: Eso que le ha salido a Sasel son unas lindas orejitas kawaii o unos buenos cuernos?

Escalofriante...


----------



## Terminus (25 Jun 2021)

Tu eres un soplamandos?


----------



## Pajarott0 (25 Jun 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Hombre, a mi los otros youtubers me dan igual, sólo medio seguía a este porque me gustan los videojuegos y a veces me apetecía ponerme algo de fondo sobre el tema en español.
> 
> El tío se merece todo el hate que le tiramos, siempre ha sido un retrasado, pero desde que se ha echado novia el tío se cree el chad popular del instituto al que siempre envidió. Llamando a otros pajilleros y metiéndose con su físico cuando él siempre se ha matado a pajas (no follan, porque duermen por separado) y es feísimo el hijo de puta.
> 
> Si te echas novia por primera vez a los 35 tacos me parece de puta madre, pero sé humilde y recuerda de donde vienes, porque el tío ha querido vivir su fantasía de adolescencia en la que mientras los demás follaban y se emborrachaban el tío se pajeaba con emuladores.



que duermen separados?= no me jdoas donde ha dicho eso


----------



## Pajarott0 (25 Jun 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Sea como sea, se lo tiene más que merecido por garrulo, betazo y por recoger el odio que él mismo va sembrando.
> 
> Se aprovechó de su ex amigo slobulus, que es muy buen tío y lo desechó como a basura. Por eso está bien el karma que va a recibir del putón que se ha echado de novia.
> 
> Además, llevará más de 10 años y la calidad de sus vídeos apesta a amateur. Es un paleto y un analfabestia. Ni se ha molestado en crecer como creador de contenido. Hace exactamente lo mismo en 2021 que en 2014. Si tiene público es gracias a los panchitos.



slobulus no le dio el pesame cuando murio su padre, ni una palabra ni absolutamente nada

muy buen tio sí


----------



## Suprimo (25 Jun 2021)

Terminus dijo:


> Tu eres un soplamandos?



Eso lo llevaba la Nintendo DS


----------



## Pajarott0 (25 Jun 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> La gente dice que qué mal ha hecho. Os lo digo. Es de lo más tóxico dentro de su círculo. Un youtuber que habla de videojuegos. Vio que hablando mal de sony, su canal creció, pero a costa de que la mayoría de seguidores sean panchitos. Microsoft tiene mejor fama en latinoamérica porque lanza sus productos de manera oficial en sus países.
> 
> ¿Qué es lo que lo hace?. Todo lo que lanza y hace Sony es mierda . Siempre le dará la vuelta para decir que es mierda y que microsoft y nintendo son dioses. Por ejemplo si pagas por jugar online en playstation es basura, pero de microsoft no dice nada que lleva implementando eso desde el 2003. Tampoco dice nada de nintendo con el pago para jugar online.
> 
> ...



Pero si lo de sony son todo noticias objetivas y el lo que hace es reirse de ella y de los subnormales que teneis playstation, que os mean en la boca jajajajajajj como escuecen las verdades 

venga tira a jugar a la plays xD


----------



## cyclonne (25 Jun 2021)

Creo que es un error pensar que este tipo de hombres sufren como cualquiera sufriria de estar con semejante puton de mierda maltratadora

Esa gente disfruta de estar con escoria y ser sometida, es algo que las personas normales nunca entenderemos.


----------



## Chapapote1 (26 Jun 2021)

Pajarott0 dijo:


> Pero si lo de sony son todo noticias objetivas y el lo que hace es reirse de ella y de los subnormales que teneis playstation, que os mean en la boca jajajajajajj como escuecen las verdades
> 
> venga tira a jugar a la plays xD



¿Qué play?. Si lo más moderno y potente que tengo es una switch. Y por que me la regalaron. Su público son panchitos xboxers y sigue con lo mismo que le dio éxito. Es decir, hablar mal de sony, aunque sea mintiendo y desinformando claramente. Todo en sony es malo, eso sí, no comenta los errores de las otras, aunque a veces sean incluso peores.

Si llamas subnormales a los que dices que tienen "playstation", es que eres un lame calvas. Es decir, fan del calvo. No hace falta ser un fanboy de Sony para ver que este tío es de lo más tóxico que hay en youtube. A mí Sony no me gusta por ciertas políticas suyas como lo de las garantías de un año que da y te pone mil pegas para tramitar el segundo año. O sacar productos que se rompen y con ese año de garantía te comes los mocos. Pero tiene su público y entregan bastantes exclusivos, que es lo que demanda mucha gente.


----------



## Pajarott0 (26 Jun 2021)

Chapapote1 dijo:


> ¿Qué play?. Si lo más moderno y potente que tengo es una switch. Y por que me la regalaron. Su público son panchitos xboxers y sigue con lo mismo que le dio éxito. Es decir, hablar mal de sony, aunque sea mintiendo y desinformando claramente. Todo en sony es malo, eso sí, no comenta los errores de las otras, aunque a veces sean incluso peores.
> 
> Si llamas subnormales a los que dices que tienen "playstation", es que eres un lame calvas. Es decir, fan del calvo. No hace falta ser un fanboy de Sony para ver que este tío es de lo más tóxico que hay en youtube. A mí Sony no me gusta por ciertas políticas suyas como lo de las garantías de un año que da y te pone mil pegas para tramitar el segundo año. O sacar productos que se rompen y con ese año de garantía te comes los mocos. Pero tiene su público y entregan bastantes exclusivos, que es lo que demanda mucha gente.



me mola demasiado como sasel pone el culo en llamas a la prensa y a los progres de mierda como el cayo que viven de eso


----------



## Culozilla (26 Jun 2021)

Pajarott0 dijo:


> slobulus no le dio el pesame cuando murio su padre, ni una palabra ni absolutamente nada
> 
> muy buen tio sí



Dónde se ha dicho eso?


----------



## JuanKagamp (27 Jun 2021)

Dijo el que descarga sus frustraciones con un usuario anónimo en un foro.


----------



## DarkNight (27 Jun 2021)

El calvito paga mucho dinero a sus Zorra-Novias.

Pero sus Zorra-novias no tienen empatía. Solo están con él por la PASTA.

Y por supuesto, en la prensa española, las Zorras de las periodistas, no lo califican esto de violencia
de genero. El ESTAFAR a un hombre a cambio de compañía.

Ellas solo follan gratis con negros, tatuados porteros de discoteca y escandinavos


----------



## cyclonne (27 Jun 2021)

Ya tiene que ser inútil la tía esa para estar con alguien famosillo y no coger apenas fans

Mira miare cómo la zorraputa creció enseguida y dejó a dalas


----------



## destrozo (27 Jun 2021)

To derroido


----------



## JuanKagamp (28 Jun 2021)

Hola Sasel, eres muy guapo, pero controla esa bilis. Entiendo que, siguiendo tu misma lógica, ¿tú te haces pajas con el negro de tu avatar?  Es lo que tiene ofrecer tu novia a negros para sesiones de cuckolding.



Sí espera, ahora mismo voy a colgar mi información privada en un foro público.


----------



## DarkNight (28 Jun 2021)

Yo creo que Microsoft le paga bien. Ha llegado a hacer videos diciendo "Tirad la PS5 o PS4. Pillaos la xbox Series, que allí todo es perfecto"

Así que realmente Microsoft le paga a su Zorra-Novia los bolsos, perfumes, ropa y demás.

Y mientras tanto, la rubia chupando polla a negros mientras Sasel ni se entera, porque está jugando a la xbox series.


----------



## V. Crawley (28 Jun 2021)

¿Pero qué dices, hombre? Es un youtuber medianero y bastante cutre, y pibón es otra cosa. No abundo ahí por no meterme con la chavala, pero vamos, pibón es una tía de muy alta calidad. No sólo haber estado delgada con 20 años. En serio, si te gusta pues defiéndelo pero sin flipadas, que eso no le hace ningún favor.


----------



## glutamatoeono (28 Jun 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Yo creo que Microsoft le paga bien. Ha llegado a hacer videos diciendo "Tirad la PS5 o PS4. Pillaos la xbox Series, que allí todo es perfecto"
> 
> Así que realmente Microsoft le paga a su Zorra-Novia los bolsos, perfumes, ropa y demás.
> 
> Y mientras tanto, la rubia chupando polla a negros mientras Sasel ni se entera, porque está jugando a la xbox series.



¿Tú crees que alguna empresa querría asociar su imagen a semejante personaje?

Nintendo se dio cuenta del error y pasó de su cara, el calvo se dio cuenta y empezó a hacerse Xboxer a ver si le caía una Series X gratis, pero nada.


----------



## ueee3 (28 Jun 2021)

Andr3ws dijo:


> La chica en Instagram enseña bien de cacho.



Tráela a ver!

Y digo yo, ¿no será un movimiento pactado para aumentar las visitas de su canal de Youtube?


----------



## NPI (29 Jun 2021)

Si unas páginas atrás dijo que fue o todavía es seguidor de él.

Un saludo.


----------



## JuanKagamp (29 Jun 2021)

Maravilloso documento en el que vemos como Sasel estafa a sus seguidores panchitos para poder seguir manteniendo a la mujer que vive con él:


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Jul 2021)

Sasel dice que todo lo que se dice de su novia es un bulo, que ella no le pone los cuernos, que no le usa por el dinero y que abajo loj machijtah:


----------



## el violador de mentes (15 Jul 2021)

Sasel es un nini, se le apareció una estrella fugaz para ganar dinero hablando de videojuegos, y no ha movido un dedo desde entonces, ni para subir la calidad de sus vídeos, ni para aprovechar el tiempo para ganarse un oficio o estudios fuera del interné.

Se ha arrejuntado con una prostituta politatuada omega, no sea que se le ocurra invertir tiempo y dinero en algo productivo.

Ha perdido a los anunciantes, y ahora está a un tris de quedarse bien jodido.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Jul 2021)

el violador de mentes dijo:


> Sasel es un nini, se le apareció una estrella fugaz para ganar dinero hablando de videojuegos, y no ha movido un dedo desde entonces, ni para subir la calidad de sus vídeos, ni para aprovechar el tiempo para ganarse un oficio o estudios fuera del interné.
> 
> Se ha arrejuntado con una prostituta politatuada omega, no sea que se le ocurra invertir tiempo y dinero en algo productivo.
> 
> Ha perdido a los anunciantes, y ahora está a un tris de quedarse bien jodido.



Sí jajaja. Me acuerdo que tenía un chanchullo con Nintendo España y estos al final pasaron del calvo 4k. Y ahora quiere ver si le ficha Microsoft, pero ni de coña.

Tiene unos aires de superioridad que repelen muchísimo. Lleva años en los 350k. Años. No sé ni cómo puede pagar el piso ese de Granada.

Ahora parece que se ha comprado un blue yeti que vale 100 cholos, después de casi 10 años en youtube sin gastar un duro en producción. Lo suyo no tiene nombre.


----------



## Kluster (1 Ago 2021)

Topacio dijo:


> Sasel es un calvo derroído, prefiero a Slobulus o sin ir más lejos, a su rival Jinogamer(otro tolai pero me cae mejor)



Slobulus es un grande.

Últimamente tiene la voz un poco cascada. ¿Alguien sabe si tiene un problema de salud o algo?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Ago 2021)

Kluster dijo:


> Slobulus es un grande.
> 
> Últimamente tiene la voz un poco cascada. ¿Alguien sabe si tiene un problema de salud o algo?



No he visto tipo más tricste en mi vida


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2021)

No hay muchas novedades, hamij. Pero te dejo un vídeo en el que el cuck registra las cosas de su "novia" en su habitación (viven juntos pero ella tiene su habitación...), ¿quizás buscando el diario en el que cuenta sus aventuritas de Badoo para hacerse una pajilla? 



"No toques MIS cosas", sus cosas pagadas por el calvo  Lo mejor es lo bien que le senta el rosita y las mariconaditas al calvo.


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Ago 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> No hay muchas novedades, hamij. Pero te dejo un vídeo en el que el cuck registra las cosas de su "novia" en su habitación (viven juntos pero ella tiene su habitación...), ¿quizás buscando el diario en el que cuenta sus aventuritas de Badoo para hacerse una pajilla?
> 
> 
> 
> "No toques MIS cosas", sus cosas pagadas por el calvo  Lo mejor es lo bien que le senta el rosita y las mariconaditas al calvo.



Se nota el amor en el ambiente.


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ago 2021)

Los manguitas japoneses y el merchandaisin kawaii, que según este foroc Japón es un reducto del NWO


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ago 2021)

Y de otras culturas no, pero a esta la conocen


----------



## Suprimo (2 Ago 2021)

Mongol invasions of Japan - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2021)

Del micropene del calvo dudo que salga nada que pueda preñar al penco. Como no follan el hijo o hija será de alguno de Badoo.

Aciertas, tiene mentalidad de niña, pero con lo de 12 te pasas, no llega ni a 10 años. Fuerte cringe en el minuto 4:33, parece un padre hablando con su hija:


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2021)

PATA CANARIO INTENSIFIES, qué gemelos más sexys que tiene.


----------



## tetastreta (3 Ago 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Con subs que caen en picado y tiene que mendigar para mantener a la prostituta con la que vive hasta el punto de usar cartones de cajas de Amazon como libretas, pero eh, llutuber exitoso y cornudo. Que digas que eso es un pibón ya me dice qué tipo de triunfador eres
> 
> ¿Tú también aplaudes a las 8 como el cuck calvo? Sois todos unos triunfadores. Es tan tonto que por este video se supo donde vivía hasta que se mudó a otro piso más barato.
> Ver archivo adjunto 693826
> ...



A esto venia, que este es de los que aplaudía a las 8, me cago es su puta calavera, todo es poco para estos putos npcs


----------



## JuanKagamp (3 Ago 2021)

El calvo cree que cenar en un restaurante es una muestra de éxito y motivo de envidia. HAY QUE SER CATETO. Es lo que pasa cuando nunca en tu vida has salido de tu casa ni tenido novia, que cuando haces algo de eso te crees que estás descubriendo América.



PD: Han mirado la carta de ese restaurante en internet y el soyboy se ha pillado lo más barato del menú.


----------



## BudSpencer (3 Ago 2021)

Sasel en pocos años estará alcoholizado y contando sus miserias en youtube.


----------



## Garrapata (3 Ago 2021)

Qué impresión, cómo cambia en el selfie


----------



## JuanKagamp (3 Ago 2021)

Por si a alguno le interesa podéis comprarle cositas a la yegua, que con los regalos del calvo no le llega y quien sabe si podéis llegar a meterla:


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Ago 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Del micropene del calvo dudo que salga nada que pueda preñar al penco. Como no follan el hijo o hija será de alguno de Badoo.
> 
> Aciertas, tiene mentalidad de niña, pero con lo de 12 te pasas, no llega ni a 10 años. Fuerte cringe en el minuto 4:33, parece un padre hablando con su hija:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 731511



Pues me he puesto el vídeo donde dices, y no veo qué tiene de malo, él la está troleando, le pone un distorsionador de voz cada vez que ella habla, y lo quita para hablar él, por eso ella no quiere hablar. Sólo están de cachondeo.


----------



## Señor X (3 Ago 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Pues me he puesto el vídeo donde dices, y no veo qué tiene de malo, él la está troleando, le pone un distorsionador de voz cada vez que ella habla, y lo quita para hablar él, por eso ella no quiere hablar. Sólo están de cachondeo.



Es un video editado. En el original ella hablaba normal, que yo recuerde.

Por cierto, habeis puesto su pagina de badoo, la de amazon, dejad las tonterias de una vez y poned la de pasion.com


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Ago 2021)

Señor X dijo:


> Es un video editado. En el original ella hablaba normal, que yo recuerde.
> 
> Por cierto, habeis puesto su pagina de badoo, la de amazon, dejad las tonterias de una vez y poned la de pasion.com



Pues a ver si alguien trae el original, si lo hay, porque en el vídeo que hay aquí todo coincide perfectamente, se nota que ella en cuanto oye la distorsión de su voz empieza a reírse en silencio y no querer hablar.


----------



## Señor X (9 Ago 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Se nota el amor en el ambiente.



Al menos los desprecios vienen de una hembra que NO ES DE SU FAMILIA. Jaque Mate.


----------



## curandero de pueblo (9 Ago 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 684917



Miradle atentamente a los ojos. Miradle. ¿Lo veis? Este hombre está muerto. Desde hace tiempo además. El reloj ha marcado ya todas sus horas y ya no hay redención posible, es demasiado tarde. Que Diosito me lo bendiga.


----------



## JuanKagamp (13 Ago 2021)

Hola guapos.

El calvo más bonito de llutuc se pasa para desearos un buen fin de semana y recordarnos que Israel es nuestro gran aliado y que hay que defender los derechos LGTBI


----------



## JuanKagamp (13 Ago 2021)

Hustec es un onvre de cultura. De regalo videito en el que vemos como la novia está cachondísima y sexualmente frustrada, el calvo obviamente ni la toca, un libro puede más que su micro pene:


100% cuck



¡CUCKSEL!


----------



## JuanKagamp (28 Ago 2021)

OST oficial de este post:


¡Nuestro calvito favorito se nos va de vacaciones!


Con su hermano, y la novia... en casa. _Cariño, vete tú a la playita que yo me quedo sola sufriendo en Graná, jijijijiji_



*¡¡¡BADOO ON FIRE!!!*


----------



## TenebraGucci (18 Sep 2021)

Podríamos a entrar los cojones al grupo de telegram de Maria Inés 

@elmercadillodemaryalley (su grupo de telegram)


----------



## JuanKagamp (3 Oct 2021)

TenebraGucci dijo:


> Podríamos a entrar los cojones al grupo de telegram de Maria Inés
> 
> @elmercadillodemaryalley (su grupo de telegram)



La pobre no quiere "estar matándose" haciendo el ganso en twitch, es un duro trabajo... ¿Pero para que hacer nada si el calvo te lo paga todo?





Y en otro orden de cosas... Pillan a Sasel tocándose la pilila mientras piensa en su gato... Youtube ha borrado el vídeo original pero aquí está la prueba:








PACO EMBUSTES SELA PONE MORCILLONA


Visit this link to play the video:




files.fm





¿Qué barbaridades deben padecer estos pobres animalitos en la intimidad?


----------



## medion_no (3 Oct 2021)

Valiente golfa. Ademas esta mas gorda, ya la disfruto los primeros meses pues patada y al carrer. Pero su calva cabeza no le da para mas.


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Oct 2021)

Sasel es super beta.

Siempre que estoy bajo de moral me miro uno de sus vídeos.


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Oct 2021)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Lo cojonudo es que la tía ya hizo liana previamente con él y ahora obviamente lo va a hacer con otro, se lo merece



Pero él se cree que es un amor para toda la vida y se cree el puto amo y un triunfador. Pero nada, aquí estaremos para hacer leña del árbol caido.


----------



## perrosno (4 Oct 2021)

Vaya parguela nivel dios


----------



## El cogorzas (4 Oct 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795840



Sasel es ya oficialmente un meme con patas.


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Oct 2021)

El cogorzas dijo:


> Sasel es ya oficialmente un meme con patas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 796785


----------



## JuanKagamp (5 Oct 2021)

*LA VIDA DIARIA DE UN CORNUDO CONSENTIDO


Bonus track, el calvo cuck dando consejos sobre perder la virginidad:
*

Parece una abuela dando consejos, se nota que solamente ha follado una vez, y bien caro le ha salido. "Haz el amor pero no te enamores", y eso lo dice el que está manteniendo a la primera tía que ha tocado en su vida.


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Pajarotto (2 Nov 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Parece una abuela dando consejos, se nota que solamente ha follado una vez, y bien caro le ha salido. "Haz el amor pero no te enamores", y eso lo dice el que está manteniendo a la primera tía que ha tocado en su vida.



Es un gilipollas. Cada día me cae peor.


----------



## el violador de mentes (2 Nov 2021)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 825460



Así que a eso iba la pasta del yutube


----------



## JuanKagamp (10 Nov 2021)

"Ejjjjque zazé está en contra del NWO y es políticamente incorrecto"

Enésimo ejemplo del cuck callándose como una putita (tetona y calva) cuando las rojadas vienen de parte de Microsoft:








La inclusión llega a Forza Horizon 5, ahora permitirá la creación de personajes con un pronombre neutral


Usar pronombres neutrales para referirse a personas no binarias está cada vez más presente en nuestra vida diaria, Y ahora Microsoft...




www.hd-tecnologia.com


----------



## JuanKagamp (16 Nov 2021)

Lo puse en otro hilo, pero me sale de los cojones ponerlo aquí. Atención a cómo la calva con tetas va a fingir ser fan de toda la vida de una saga de la que no sabe ni escribir el nombre correctamente:


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Ene 2022)

*LA NOVIA DE SASEL SE HACE ONLYFANS*

¿Qué hay más cuck que tu novia se haga un onlyfans? Pues que tú encima la publicites y lo anuncies en twitter retwitteando.    ¡Dentro de poco la vemos en Blacked!



TOP CUCK






@Pajarotto
@Culozilla


----------



## JuanKagamp (17 Ene 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> La novia es cutre hasta para ganar pasta enseñando cacho, *sabiendo Sasel que su novia es puta ya podria decirle que se abra un onlyfans* y la pasta empezara a fluir, aunque el siga teniendo que pagar todo.



Visionario...


----------



## Fargo (17 Ene 2022)

Una mujer tradicional, con los pies en el suelo, ideal para formar una familia...


----------



## kvrtis (17 Ene 2022)

Se nota lo mucho que Sasel es de derechas viendo como ata en corto a su coima


----------



## skinnyemail (17 Ene 2022)

Me gustan sus opiniones en videojuegos, pero un tío que deja que su novia se exhiba así como una puta no se respeta para nada.


PD: Si alguien pilla fotos que no sea rata y que rulen.


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (17 Ene 2022)

Quién cojones es ese subnormal de sasel?
Si no lo conozco puedo decir que no soy subnormal niño rata?


----------



## Culozilla (17 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> *LA NOVIA DE SASEL SE HACE ONLYFANS*
> 
> ¿Qué hay más cuck que tu novia se haga un onlyfans? Pues que tú encima la publicites y lo anuncies en twitter retwitteando.    ¡Dentro de poco la vemos en Blacked!
> Ver archivo adjunto 909532
> ...



La última de las fotos es el fiel reflejo de lo que es Sasel. 

Ojalá le apliquen la viogen, aunque no caerá esa suerte…


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Visionario...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909548



Hostia pvta.

Asco es poco.


----------



## Xsiano (17 Ene 2022)

Esa tia da mucho asco, se ve claramente que le falta un hervor, ruina segura.


----------



## Pollepolle (17 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Visionario...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909548



Sale follando con zSasel??


----------



## Señor X (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 909536



Dios, le pasa a como a Ines Arrimadas, el perfil izquierdo es bastante diferente al derecho. Fijaos que la parte izquierda está más levantada. Está claro que la simetría no es su punto fuerte, no fue bendecida con eso.


----------



## bsnas (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Visionario...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 909548



Sigue siendo cutre y mal asesorada hasta para ganar pasta en un negocio decadente como la de las actrices porno virtuales Paco de Onlyfans.

Si de verdad quisiera ganar cash con onlyfansdoriteros tendria que tener un canal free en telegram donde poner contenido free light o semi porno debidamente censurado y con ofertas semanales, aparte de servicios de videollamadas guarras, puntuacion de fotopollas y videos personalizados etc etc... como he visto hacer a muchas Don Nadie y mas cardos que esta pero que lo mueven algo.

He buscado su nick en telegram y no sale una mierda, pero si alguien lo encuentra que lo rule, es para un hamijo.

No entiendo lo de Sasel, o quizas si despues de leer a @ATARAXIO , algo asi como que el PCM se excita con su novia siendo deseo sexual de miles de pajilleros ninimonguers cuervadoriteros, que alguno incluso le habra dejado el grumo dentro y el excitado de Sasel por ser un cuck degenerado tendra que sacarlo con su rabo como si fuera un desatascador para meter su propio genoma dentro de su polifollada novia.

EDIT: De todos modos yo melafo y tal, con el pelo largo esta mejor que con ese de protocharo que tenia cuando respondi en este hilo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ene 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Sigue siendo cutre y mal asesorada hasta para ganar pasta en un negocio decadente como la de las actrices porno virtuales Paco de Onlyfans.
> 
> Si de verdad quisiera ganar cash con onlyfansdoriteros tendria que tener un canal free en telegram donde poner contenido free light o semi porno debidamente censurado y con ofertas semanales, aparte de servicios de videollamadas guarras, puntuacion de fotopollas y videos personalizados etc etc... como he visto hacer a muchas Don Nadie y mas cardos que esta pero que lo mueven algo.
> 
> ...








LOS CELOS son una alarma , una urgencia para extraer el semen del macho anterior que ha copulado con tu pareja . por eso el coito es más vigoroso .


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/ligar-enloquece-y-mata-es-como-luchar-provoca-cortisol-efectos-de-la-pornografia-en-el-cerebro-y-la-sociedad-occidental-experimentos-con-ratas.1256550/ las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Ene 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Sale follando con zSasel??



Pues si sale Sasel follando a lo mejor me hago Patreon.

Sino no me interesa.


----------



## 2B-san (18 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Pues si sale Sasel follando a lo mejor me hago Patreon.
> 
> Sino no me interesa.



Lolazo, si fueses otro forero le haría captura y te lo restregaría cuando lo intentases negar, pero a ti te voy a permitir que te arrepientas.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Ene 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> Lolazo, si fueses otro forero le haría captura y te lo restregaría cuando lo intentases negar, pero a ti te voy a permitir que te arrepientas.



¿Por qué me tengo que arrepentir de nada? Ver ese filemón hercúleo bombeando non stop debe ser un espectáculo maravilloso. Anda que no pagarías tu tb cholos. No me digas que no.


----------



## Nostalgia (18 Ene 2022)

coda dijo:


>



XDDDDDDD me descojono, pero vaya puto mangina que lo suelta una hostia en directo, tiene lo que se merece


----------



## Fargo (18 Ene 2022)

Según tu razonamiento tú serías aún más perdedor que nosotros por seguirnos la pista sobre lo que posteamos y dejamos de postear, encima tu único mensaje es hacia nosotros.
En qué lugar te deja eso a ti?
Viniste a por lana y saliste trasquilado, hasta luego.


----------



## Pollepolle (18 Ene 2022)

No tendras el video ese diciendo me la chupais piperos too loco??


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> EDIT: De todos modos yo melafo y tal, con el pelo largo esta mejor que con ese de protocharo que tenia cuando respondi en este hilo.



Cuando se filtre el contenido de su OF te cito en este mismo hilo con el link, te lo prometo


----------



## el violador de mentes (18 Ene 2022)

Sasel está ofreciendo el porno de su novia para que todos sus seguidores se hagan pajas. Ya que está podría darlo como premio por suscribirse a su canal.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)

Subo ésto para poner un hilo que han puesto en Forocoches, me ha gustado y hecho gracia el hate que le tira al cuckold  Y prometo que no soy yo, de hecho hay otro hilo +18 pero no puedo entrar ya que no tengo cuenta.



https://www.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8940157




> Pues eso, ha llegado el momento que todos sabíamos que iba a llegar: Ha llegado el momento en el que la novia del pringado perdedor de Sasel se ha hecho Onlyfans.
> 
> Todos sabemos que el cornudo de sasel era el que le pagaba todo a esta chica sin oficio ni beneficio. Entonces el pobre perdedor de Sasel, tenía que ver cómo día tras día la gente le humillaba y vilipendiaba por todas las redes diciéndole que es un pringado, un beta, pagando todo a la novia. Él tiene que humillarse por las redes, pidiendo donaciones a diestro y siniestro para pagar los caprichos de la sanguijuela. Al pobre perdedor no le quedaba otra porque sino ella le deja tirado y el cornudo se queda más solo que la una, es decir, vuelve a ser el virgen pringado que era cuando vivía con la madre en Jaén, y él eso no puede tolerarlo.
> 
> ...



No sé lo que va a durar porque ya han entrado los flanders defensores del cuck y esos reportan a saco, pero disfrutad la bilis y el linchamiento 

En ese hilo se comenta que esta noche el cuck ha estado publicitando en directo el onlyfans de la tipa, el tren de la humillación del calvo no tiene frenos... Y encima debe ser el que le sacará las fotos a la novia para que se pajeen los demás.




¿Alguien tiene el vídeo del calvo criticando a las streamers por enseñar el escote?  Qué mal habrá envejecido ese clip. Lo peor de este tío es que quiere dárselas de alfota políticamente incorrecto y es un nacionalpagafantas feminista de mierda. ¿Cómo cojones puedes ir de tradicionalista y defender los derechos del hombre ante el feminismo cuando tú tienes una novia que te humilla en directo, le pagas los caprichos y hasta tiene onlyfans y cuenta de Badoo?


----------



## bsnas (18 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Cuando se filtre el contenido de su OF te cito en este mismo hilo con el link, te lo prometo



Prefiero su telegram donde ponga cosas free cachondas... He buscado su nick habitual por tg y no veo ningun canal.

Creo que esta pretende que le paguen el OF gracias a la mediacion del PCM, pero sin ofrecer contenido free por telegram ni interactuando con los pajilleros.

Si la localizo le ofrecere pasta por follarmela, pero max 50-100 pavos y solo porque es la novia de Sasel.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Ene 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Si la localizo le ofrecere pasta por follarmela, pero max 50-100 pavos y solo porque es la novia de Sasel.



¿Lo harás entre gritos de Poteeeeencia y Abandoneeeeed?


Sí es así podría pagar por el vídeo.


----------



## JuanKagamp (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Stalkeador (18 Ene 2022)

Xsiano dijo:


> Esa tia da mucho asco, se ve claramente que le falta un hervor, ruina segura.



Para *PARASITAR *sí que se la ve espabilada. 

No entiendo lo de éste tío del que, si haces cálculos entre _Youtube+Twitch_ estará ganando mínimo 3.000€ al mes y me quedo corto. _Nada mal_ para un "_fracasado_" (???) que no tiene que madrugar y no tiene jefes. 

Su gran problema es esa pájara pegada a él por el interés y que huele a kilómetros a VAGA de cojones: de las que no hará jamás ni el amago de buscarse un curro normal y unos ingresos fijos (a ésta no la sigue ni Dios en internet). Eso del _Onlyfans _ya es de traca. Debería de mandarla a tomar por culo y no la hará.


----------



## NPI (19 Ene 2022)

El tontuber parece que también es un COVILERDO como los CMs del foro.


----------



## Mizraim (19 Ene 2022)

NPI dijo:


> El tontuber parece que también es un COVILERDO como los CMs del foro.



Covilerdo no sé, pero si que hizo algun que otro video hablando mal de estas ''vacunas'' algo es algo.


----------



## JuanKagamp (19 Ene 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Covilerdo no sé, pero si que hizo algun que otro video hablando mal de estas ''vacunas'' algo es algo.



Totalmente covilerdo el muy cuck, follaconfinamientos y de los que aplaudían a las 8 (tan tonto que por eso le pillaron la dirección de su piso):







Y si habla de la mierda de las vacunas... ¿cómo cojones casa eso con chuparle a diario la polla a la empresa de Bill Gates? Os pongo algo que ya he puesto en otro hilo sobre las opiniones supuestamente políticamente incorrectas de la calva tetona:

Este rollo 'antiprogre' que tiene es pura fachada, es un tío que da cringe, que hace un contenido de baja calidad y repetitivo y que no es capaz de asimilar que es feo, vago y que por eso ni le llaman a eventos y baja de suscriptores.

Su mecanismo para protegerse de la realidad es "ejque digo berdades incómodas y por eso no gusto y me cancelan". Si escarbas un poco de 2018 hacia atrás (cuando le iba bien) verás lo rojazo y progre que era, que no se escondía, lo de ahora es para hacerse el machito y para justificar que no le quiere ni el tato. Incluso hoy en día te defiende basura feminista, lgtb o antiracista si viene de parte de Microsoft. Básicamente les hace un favor a los rojos porque pueden señalar al payaso este y decir "mirad este vota a bocs y es facha gñé".


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (20 Ene 2022)

Ufff que maravilla de foro, y ahora encima anuncia su onlyfans. Pero por dios, se puede dar más pena? Un tío intentando que miles de hombres le vean las tetas a su novia, que falta de honor y autoestima.


----------



## ueee3 (20 Ene 2022)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Ufff que maravilla de foro, y ahora encima anuncia su onlyfans. Pero por dios, se puede dar más pena? Un tío intentando que miles de hombres le vean las tetas a su novia, que falta de honor y autoestima.



Tal vez hayan roto y sólo quede relación comercial... aunque serían demasiado fríos haciendo eso.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (20 Ene 2022)

No creo que sea eso, la novia ni pincha ni corta en el canal, no hay relación comercial. Simplemente sasel es mas tonto que mear parriba. La tía le habrá dicho que es un perfil falso de los trolls y aquí no ha pasado nada.


----------



## JuanKagamp (20 Ene 2022)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN:*

Sasel nos dice que no es un cornudo, que somos unos machistas, que María es una mujer libre y empoderada y que no querer que tu novia se prostituya es ser un retrógado.  Pero que las streamers que ganan más dinero que él son unas guarras por enseñar escote, la doble vara de medir de la calva otra vez.
*4:17*


Mary: Jijiji Sasel, este finde me voy con unos amigos del gym a una casa de campo.
Sasel: Vale cariño, puedes hacer lo que quieras, estaré en casa esperando porque soy muy moderno, te quiero


----------



## skinnyemail (20 Ene 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Prefiero su telegram donde ponga cosas free cachondas... He buscado su nick habitual por tg y no veo ningun canal.
> 
> Creo que esta pretende que le paguen el OF gracias a la mediacion del PCM, pero sin ofrecer contenido free por telegram ni interactuando con los pajilleros.
> 
> Si la localizo le ofrecere pasta por follarmela, pero max 50-100 pavos y solo porque es la novia de Sasel.











NSFW - Fotos de la novia del CUCK de SASELANDIA en PELOTAS.Tiene Onlyfans que el mismo publicita.


Edito 02/08. Sesión de fotos de zorra.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Ene 2022)

Recordad que Sasel dice que esto es perfectamente normal, que no es cuernos y que tu novia enseñe tetas y coño por dinero es lo mejor del mundo, lo contrario es de retrógados. Y otra vez la currante con las estafas de enlaces para ganar dinero.


*
CUCKOLD SEAL OF APPROVAL*


----------



## medion_no (21 Ene 2022)

Bien puta se queda corto.


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Ene 2022)

_jejeje, no son cuernos, eso egque vosotroh sois unos cavernícolah_


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (21 Ene 2022)

Que buenos los memes de sasel de verdad XD


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (21 Ene 2022)

En forochuches sería el pvto amo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (29 Ene 2022)

¿Habéis visto esta parodia de Sasel?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Y que me decís de esta otra parodia:


----------



## alemanita74 (30 Ene 2022)

Descojono máximo.

Yo no sé si al Sasel esto del Youtube le da para vivir, pinta de trabajar tiene poca, los videos que hace tienen muy poca producción por detrás. Pero yo en ningún caso podría soportar el ridículo que hace en sus vídeos ni que aguantar a esa chupoptera. Que hace pasar por novia a una tía que pasa de él olimpicamente y hace marranadas por internet.


----------



## alemanita74 (30 Ene 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Cada vez va a peor, ya ni edita, es la ley del mínimo esfuerzo. Los últimos vídeos son como los directos y para poner música lo hace poniendo un vídeo de youtube de fondo. Las sesiones de cuckold le llevan mucho tiempo supongo.
> Ver archivo adjunto 925195



VirtuaNestor de Spinecard anda igual. Ya sólo cuelga en Youtube fragmentos de directos de Twitch. Aburrición máxima.


----------



## JuanKagamp (8 Feb 2022)

bsnas dijo:


> Prefiero su telegram donde ponga cosas free cachondas... He buscado su nick habitual por tg y no veo ningun canal.
> 
> Creo que esta pretende que le paguen el OF gracias a la mediacion del PCM, pero sin ofrecer contenido free por telegram ni interactuando con los pajilleros.
> 
> Si la localizo le ofrecere pasta por follarmela, pero max 50-100 pavos y solo porque es la novia de Sasel.











Request - Onlyfans - TikTok - Mary Alley


OF: https://onlyfans.com/maryalley Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/maryalley_/ Twitter: https://twitter.com/maryalley_ TikTok: https://www.tiktok.com/@maryalley Everything you have would be apreciated :pepoLove:




forum.sexy-egirls.com





Echa un vistazo, creo que también hay otras cosillas ya... A ver si me entero.


----------



## skinnyemail (13 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Lo que muchos veníamos diciendo hace tiempo, la señorita mantenida por Sasel, al ver que se acaba el dinero en la casa, está preparando ya la liana para abandonar al calvito.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 684902
> ...






''Es complicado''


----------



## Stalkeador (13 Feb 2022)

Borja tiene pinta de haber sido *nuncafollista *en su juventud y como muchos otros, ni que decir tiene que a falta de mujeres te vuelcas en las aficiones frikis: videojuegos, cómics, música, cine... lo cual no tiene nada de malo y puede ser una evasión creativa que te haga desarrollarte profesionalmente en ello (informática, diseño, producción audiovisual...). Sasel (Borja) aquí se marca un buen tanto al haber sabido vivir de su afición. Eso es indiscutible.

El problema es que si no has catado hembra y de golpe y porrazo se te presenta en la puerta de casa ésta elementa, te agarra el paquete, te pega una buena follada y luego en la cama se te queda retozando y dándote mimitos... pues te quedas _enamorado _y atrapado como un gilipollas. 

Las mujeres son como la LEY: no conocerla no te exime de culpabilidad y de las consecuencias. Por eso debe ser OBLIGATORIO para todo joven _nuncafollista _ir de putas durante una buena temporada (años si es necesario) y conocer en primera persona como el sexo puede ser una poderosa herramienta de manipulación. Así se tiene la oportunidad de ver como una mujer puede encenderse y arder con tanta excitación teatral como en una escena de película porno, con apenas tocarla.

Saltarse esa valiosa lección puede ser peligroso* (si tienes dinero)* y el pobre Borja tiene los días contados para una liana. Y la cornamenta es muy posible que ya la tenga.


----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Feb 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Borja tiene pinta de haber sido *nuncafollista *en su juventud y como muchos otros, ni que decir tiene que a falta de mujeres te vuelcas en las aficiones frikis: videojuegos, cómics, música, cine... lo cual no tiene nada de malo y puede ser una evasión creativa que te haga desarrollarte profesionalmente en ello (informática, diseño, producción audiovisual...). Sasel (Borja) aquí se marca un buen tanto al haber sabido vivir de su afición. Eso es indiscutible.
> 
> El problema es que si no has catado hembra y de golpe y porrazo se te presenta en la puerta de casa ésta elementa, te agarra el paquete, te pega una buena follada y luego en la cama se te queda retozando y dándote mimitos... pues te quedas _enamorado _y atrapado como un gilipollas.
> 
> ...



Has hecho un buen análisis. Lo que yo creo que está pasando es que ella ha ido comprobando que tiene a Borjita comiendo de su mano y que no necesita usar el coño para dominarlo y que la mantenga, sospecho que ahora mismo son sólo compañeros de piso, que ella le habrá dicho que está confundida y él con la ilusión de volver con ella sigue pagándole todo mientras ella decide volver con él. Lo que pasa es que se está cocinando una liana de puta madre, porque ella no se siente atraida por él, la hermana del ex dijo que Sasel a ella le parecía feo y es obvio que ella no siente nada por él, otra cosa es que el dinero va escaseando, a la que encuentre otro que le pueda ofrecer más dinero se queda Borjita más solo que la una y lo más seguro es que vuelva a casa de su madre. Otro detalle es que cuando el calvo se va de vacaciones al pueblo con su madre ella se queda en Granada ¿qué clase de relación es esa?

El tío le tolera todo, porque ni tiene experiencia con mujeres y no le queda otra. ¿Vivir con una tía pagándole todo sin follar? Ah egque está confundida pero volvera conmigo ¿Que tiene un onlyfans? Ah que eso es normal, que no son cuernos.

Todo el mundo ha pasado por esto, antes o más tarde y puedo sentir empatía por estos pringaos, pero el calvo se ha creido el puto amo y se ha creido un triunfador llamando perdedores, vírgenes y pajilleros a los demás, sólo por eso ya merece la humillación y la burla.


----------



## NPI (14 Feb 2022)

+10 @Stalkeador @JuanKagamp


----------



## Pollepolle (15 Feb 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Request - Onlyfans - TikTok - Mary Alley
> 
> 
> OF: https://onlyfans.com/maryalley Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/maryalley_/ Twitter: https://twitter.com/maryalley_ TikTok: https://www.tiktok.com/@maryalley Everything you have would be apreciated :pepoLove:
> ...



Ta muu ricaa!!

A ver si poneis mas que alegra la vista.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Mar 2022)

Brutal, el calvo ya se dedica hasta a spamear el link del OF de la "novia" en sus vídeos y directos.  No se puede estar más acabado.



Creo que se tira hasta al fotógrafo







*TOP CUCK*


----------



## JuanKagamp (31 Mar 2022)

Y el cuck detrás de la cámara para que otros se la puedan pelar con su "novia" 





Fapello


The best social network with a lot of leaked girls from Onlyfans, Patreon and other nude content platforms




fapello.com


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Y el cuck detrás de la cámara para que otros se la puedan pelar con su "novia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nueva faceta de Sasel, hacer fotos amater picantillas.

Que NOM todo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Mar 2022)

Buen cuerpo y muy mona de cara

Pero los tatus son demigrantes


----------



## JuanKagamp (31 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Nueva faceta de Sasel, hacer fotos amater picantillas.
> 
> Que NOM todo.



Retrógados que vivih en la época de loh cabernicolah. Disfruten del discurso aliade de Borja, su novia es adulta y empoderada y puede hacer lo que le quiera, no son cuernoh ni nah.


----------



## Desaconsejable (31 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Y el cuck detrás de la cámara para que otros se la puedan pelar con su "novia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia, eso de fapello es un Instagram de putillas por lo que veo...


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Mar 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Retrógados que vivih en la época de loh cabernicolah. Disfruten del discurso aliade de Borja, su novia es adulta y empoderada y puede hacer lo que le quiera, no son cuernoh ni nah.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1007326



Es muy sórdido todo.


----------



## Señor X (3 Abr 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Y el cuck detrás de la cámara para que otros se la puedan pelar con su "novia"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues tiene un empujón importante. Parecía que iba a inflarse cual zodiac pero se ha contenido. De cuerpo está mejor ahora que cuando hacía esas sesiones de fotos "artísticas" desnuda.

¿Nadie ha probado a hacerle una oferta?


----------



## JuanKagamp (6 Abr 2022)

Mientras la novia está en pelotas para Onlyfans nuestro calvito no puede ni poner ni la calefacción y anda de esta guisa por casa en Abril:


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Abr 2022)

Desaconsejable dijo:


> Hostia, eso de fapello es un Instagram de putillas por lo que veo...



Así es, se trata de una nueva startup creada por Fabio Capello donde las muchachas pueden mostrar sin complejos lo aguarrateguis que son.


----------



## BTK (6 Abr 2022)

Estoy seguro de que Jino tiene acceso gratuito al OF de su "novia"


----------



## amputado (6 Abr 2022)

Corazón - SASEL es ODIADO por la ENVIDIA de EMANCIPARSE de CASA PAPIS y tener una NOVIA de ONLYFANS 9/10 y todo ello JUGANDO VIDEOJUEGOS y OPINANDO CUÑADECES


El sueño de todo niño rata o forero VIVIR DE LOS VIDEOJUEGOS VIVIR DE OPINAR LO QUE TE SALGA DE LOS COJONES Y QUE LA GENTE TE ESCUCHE USAR EL DINERO DE YOUTUBE Y TWITCH PARA IRTE DE CASA PAPIS Y VIVIR LA VIDA ADULTA INDEPENDIENTE EN TU PISO TENER UNA NOVIA DE ONLYFANS FOLLABLE HASTA MAS NO PODER...




www.burbuja.info











Internet - BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM SASEL ARRUINADO le cierran TWITCH y le piden devolver lo ganado los ultimos 6 meses


q no pipero q su vida es perfecta




www.burbuja.info


----------



## JuanKagamp (8 Abr 2022)

Para los que dudáis de que en esa casa se hacen sesiones de cuckold, la novia tiene un orgasmo por primera vez:


_Gñé, qué gritoh macho..._


----------



## JuanKagamp (9 Abr 2022)

@Pajarotto ola amic ¿qué te parece que la novia de tu ídolo sea por fin feliz? ¿crees que ha hecho squirting? ¿respetas la opinión de este usuario de Twitter que le llama pendejo? Yo ya le he reportado.


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Abr 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Para los que dudáis de que en esa casa se hacen sesiones de cuckold, la novia tiene un orgasmo por primera vez:
> 
> 
> _Gñé, qué gritoh macho..._





Impressionant. Bocabadante.

@Actor Secundario Bob, ¿qué opinas de la testo de mi ídolo y youtuber bajo mi mecenazgo?


----------



## Pajarotto (9 Abr 2022)

Lo siento pero ese vídeo se merecía hilo propio es demasiado DESTROYER como para desaprovecharlo.


----------



## Papadelta (9 Abr 2022)

Vaya risas el vídeo en el que le hace publicidad al onlyfans de su novia y cuando se empezaron a descojonar de él se puso a la defensiva yendo de aliado feminista  "Vosotros los que me llamáis cornudo o criticáis debéis ser unos cavernícolas que se creen que la mujer no puede hacer lo que quiera con su cuerpo" o alguna tontada así


----------



## BTK (9 Abr 2022)

Eso de "novia", es una relación de conveniencia donde él lleva años gastándose el dinero que saca en Twitch y YouTube en los caprichos de la otra; viendo cómo es la relación, no creo que Sasel vea un duro del dinero de OF. Hace un año mirabas el Twitter de la pedorra y tenía más fav a tíos random sin camiseta que a su novio.


----------



## JuanKagamp (9 Abr 2022)

Papadelta dijo:


> Vaya risas el vídeo en el que le hace publicidad al onlyfans de su novia y cuando se empezaron a descojonar de él se puso a la defensiva yendo de aliado feminista  "Vosotros los que me llamáis cornudo o criticáis debéis ser unos cavernícolas que se creen que la mujer no puede hacer lo que quiera con su cuerpo" o alguna tontada así





Sasel, cuando le tocan a la novia es un perfecto cuck aliade.


----------



## Barspin (9 Abr 2022)

M O R T A D E L O


----------



## JuanKagamp (10 Abr 2022)

Como buen judío mintiendo e intentando dar pena:



Pero la novia está siempre en pelotas ¿ella no tiene frío?


----------



## amputado (21 Abr 2022)

con el paso del tiempo se ha confirmado que era FALSO
un chopeo falso y mal hecho.


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Abr 2022)

El cuck llamando pagafantas a alguien...


----------



## JuanKagamp (12 May 2022)

Se confirma que el calvo es un pagafantas:


Valores tradicionales para justificar pagarle todo a tu novia y que no se le puede pedir dinero a una mujer, porque eso no es de hombres.
Valores modernos progresistas y aliades para justificar que tu novia enseñe el chocho por dinero en Onlyfans.

Cucksel, el eterno nacionalpagafantas.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (12 May 2022)

Jojojojojojo ...

23 Páginas para reírse de un pollo que folla más que medio *FLORO *y vive de jugar a videojuegos de mierda.

*DORITO RULES!*

Y encima uno de vosotros tiene que ser él, porque le estáis haciendo publicidad sin parar.


----------



## JuanKagamp (4 Jun 2022)

Son fotoh artihticah


----------



## BudSpencer (4 Jun 2022)

Papadelta dijo:


> Vaya risas el vídeo en el que le hace publicidad al onlyfans de su novia y cuando se empezaron a descojonar de él se puso a la defensiva yendo de aliado feminista  "Vosotros los que me llamáis cornudo o criticáis debéis ser unos cavernícolas que se creen que la mujer no puede hacer lo que quiera con su cuerpo" o alguna tontada así



Para un PCM como Sasel tener a su novia en "onlyfans" es un "winwin" de manual: logra que esta bruja le saque menos dinero y además se pone "palote" como buen "cuckold".


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

Menudas tetillas demigrantes tiene
Y ella también


----------



## Stalkeador (4 Jun 2022)

Hay que ver la gran cantidad de odio que se le tiene *"porque se mete con mi Pleeeeeiiiiii"*  y lo bien que lo ha sabido aprovechar con ese nicho de personas ofendidas porque dañan _el honor de su electrodoméstico_. Sin ir más lejos yo el otro día casi me pego con uno porque dijo que mi nevera Fagor era una mierda  

Volviendo al tema: Borja tendría una vida de 10 (sin la vida de normal remero, sin madrugar, sin jefe, buenos ingresos y todo el día rascándose los cojones y jugando a videojuegos) si no es por la parásita de su novia.

Lo irónico es que ha hecho varios videos sobre el juicio de Johnny Depp (muy a favor de él) donde han descrito psicológicamente el tipo de persona que ha sido Amber Heard: alguien capaz de camuflarse y adaptar sus gustos al del anfitrión para parasitarle. Pero Sasel NO ve el paralelismo con su novia.

Ésta lo que no quiere es trabajar en su vida y le ha convencido al muy tonto que "_eso_" del _Onlyfans _es "_trabajo_"


----------



## JuanKagamp (10 Jun 2022)

Babys, que podéis hacerle "peticiones sexys" por privado, pero según Sasel ésto son sólo fotos artísticas de buen gusto.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2022)

Cada día más sexy.
Cada día más HOT.
Cada día más *CUCK*.



Gñé, soih unoh retrogradoh, eso no son cuernoh ni son ná.


*100% NACIONALPAGAFANTAS*


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jun 2022)

Y luego pone el ano sudado ahí el calvo. Esa silla debe ser super lamible.


----------



## angek (15 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> Recuerdo haber visto algún cacho de vídeo de este tipo despotricando de lo lindo porque me saltó en YouTube en "recomendados". Pero no le sigo y no tenía ni idea de su vida (ni ganas).
> 
> Honestamente, casi cualquier tipo ha sido un pagafantas premium en algún momento de su vida (de adolescente sobre todo), pero a la edad que calza el sujeto, es preocupante. Y no es por la calvicie, es por la actitud y que despide baja testosterona por los cuatro costados.
> 
> El caso opuesto sería este:



Es que el Estepario es un cabronazo tocando. Me cago en sus muertos, pero sólo por lo bueno que es.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Jun 2022)

angek dijo:


> Es que el Estepario es un cabronazo tocando. Me cago en sus muertos, pero sólo por lo bueno que es.



El Estepario es, para mí, un verdadero HOMBRE. Un tipo que ha dedicado cada minuto de su vida a su pasión, para ser excelente en todos los sentidos. Es bueno por la dedicación que tiene a su trabajo, que es absoluta. A ese nivel sólo puedes llegar sacrificando absolutamente todo lo demás. La genialidad es un camino de soledad total y por eso está reservada a los hombres (una mujer jamás llega a eso).

Me recuerda mucho en actitud, sacrificio y trabajo duro a un colegazo de media vida, pero mi colega es tatuador. También otro crack en lo suyo y también se ha quedado calvo.

Hay algo en el estrés máximo y dedicar todas las horas de tu vida a ser excelente en algo con la calvicie creo yo. Ni idea, quizá estoy diciendo una gilipollez (probablemente).


----------



## angek (15 Jun 2022)

Josemiguel3 dijo:


> El Estepario es, para mí, un verdadero HOMBRE. Un tipo que ha dedicado cada minuto de su vida a su pasión, para ser excelente en todos los sentidos. Es bueno por la dedicación que tiene a su trabajo, que es absoluta. A ese nivel sólo puedes llegar sacrificando absolutamente todo lo demás. La genialidad es un camino de soledad total y por eso está reservada a los hombres (una mujer jamás llega a eso).
> 
> Me recuerda mucho en actitud, sacrificio y trabajo duro a un colegazo de media vida, pero mi colega es tatuador. También otro crack en lo suyo y también se ha quedado calvo.
> 
> Hay algo en el estrés máximo y dedicar todas las horas de tu vida a ser excelente en algo con la calvicie creo yo. Ni idea, quizá estoy diciendo una gilipollez (probablemente).



Al hilo del hilo: 



No estoy seguro que el granaíno saque un vídeo de éstos.


----------



## Josemiguel3 (15 Jun 2022)

angek dijo:


> Al hilo del hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> No estoy seguro que el granaíno saque un vídeo de éstos.



Me he visto el vídeo entero, menudo crack, tiene mi respeto, eso es un HOMBRE jajajaajaaj


----------



## JuanKagamp (16 Jun 2022)

Como buen NPC ¡nuestro soybock cuck se apunta a todo lo que se lleve al momento! ¡Muy bueno su último vídeo usando la guerra de Ucrania para moralfagear y atacar con demagogia a otro youtuber al que le tiene envidia!













_Pero egggque lucha contra lah feminacih de lo peloh de coloreh_


----------



## JuanKagamp (24 Jun 2022)

Un video "jugando", dentro de poco orgías blacked.




Lo que mi nobia ace son fotoh artihticah


----------



## JuanKagamp (27 Jun 2022)

Harto de que le llamen cornudo, nuestro heroe ha decidido empezar a entrenar para pegaros a todos.


----------



## Wasi (27 Jun 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Harto de que le llamen cornudo, nuestro heroe ha decidido empezar a entrenar para pegaros a todos.



#laveladadelaño3


----------



## amputado (27 Jun 2022)

es aqui el hilo donde los VIRGENES COMEDORITOS QUE VIVEN CON SUS PADRES MAS ALLA DE LOS 30 O 40 AÑOS critican a SASEL que VIVE INDEPENDIZADO CON SU NOVIA MODELO DE ONLYFANS GANANDO DINERO DEL CONTENIDO QUE CREA EN TWITCH Y YOUTUBE??

si es aqui.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (27 Jun 2022)

Qué despolle de hilo y qué historia a lo SálvameDeluxe. El caso es que estos dos personajes llevan ya varios años juntos.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (27 Jun 2022)

La nena tiene buen ojete


----------



## PLS--palasaca (27 Jun 2022)

Qué demigrante todo ya.


----------



## amputado (27 Jun 2022)

Kaito Edogawa dijo:


> Qué despolle de hilo y qué historia a lo SálvameDeluxe. El caso es estos dos personajes llevan ya varios años juntos.



si te fijas el "perfil de badoo" no es mas que una FOTO. nunca hubo un LINK real. la gente dice que es una cuenta CONFIRMADA cuando solo se trata de una foto trucada en photoshop usando una foto que estaba en twitter. 
lo que hay es mucha envidia


----------



## BTK (27 Jun 2022)

Ella es una gold digger de baja calidad, que pensaba que el calvo iba a ser su trampolín de salida hacia un Knekro o Illojuan, y ahora está estancada en una relación artificial de conveniencia.

El calvo no nos engañemos es como muchos de nosotros: un nuncafollista que en su vida pensó que se le iba a acercar una petarda decente con tatuajes. Y mantiene esto porque sabe que es difícil que otra petarda muestre intereses en él, porque su público son panchis y cuatro españoles que odian la pley, que sumado a su nulo prestigio en ese mundillo, hace que las demás gold diggers busquen objetivos muy diferentes a él


----------



## Ele_SD (27 Jun 2022)

Mal aprovechada con don calvencio. Se merece ración de lefa diaria con saña y desprestigio a la par.


----------



## amputado (27 Jun 2022)

OYE NIÑO RATA por que criticas a SASEL cuando aun vives con tus padres?





SASEL CORNUDO NO FOLLA novia cara de caballll....... BUA BUA


----------



## Raiden the Ripper (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## JuanKagamp (14 Jul 2022)

@Pajarotto


----------



## NPI (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Charles B. (15 Jul 2022)

No sé quién cojones es esa gente. Tenéis unos referentes muy raros, así va el país.


----------



## bsnas (15 Jul 2022)

Este verano me como me voy solo de mini road trip por España y a lo mejor paso no muy lejos de Granada le ofrezco cash a la novia de Sasel para pegarnos unos buenos polvos ella vestida con algun cosplay para hacernos una peli hentai en hotel, hasta le puedo pagar una cenita y unas copas siempre que no pida precios desorbitados, no se cual es su tarifa pero pienso intentarlo.

Lo que pasa es que no parece que haga mucho caso al instagram, ya le puse un buenos pieses en una "storie random" donde los enseñaba y no me hizo ni puto caso, con 18k seguidores seguro que recibe toneladas de mensajes a cada foto/storie de puta que sube que es casi de continuo, asi que lo veo chungo, y no me apetece pagar el puto onlyfans para poder abrirle un chat y hacerle una proposicion personalizada.


----------



## JuanKagamp (15 Jul 2022)

¡Las orgías blacked no paran!




Y por cierto, buenas tetas se le quedan a la calva:


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Jul 2022)

Sasel dice que no son cuernos.


----------



## NPI (22 Jul 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> ¡Las orgías blacked no paran!
> Ver archivo adjunto 1123727
> 
> 
> ...



Comida basura + sedentarismo = obesidad


----------



## NPI (24 Jul 2022)

@JuanKagamp


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Jul 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Sasel dice que no son cuernos.
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131137



Uala, no tengo palabras.

Impresionante el cuckismo de Sasel.


----------



## skinnyemail (2 Ago 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Lo que muchos veníamos diciendo hace tiempo, la señorita mantenida por Sasel, al ver que se acaba el dinero en la casa, está preparando ya la liana para abandonar al calvito.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 684902
> ...



Cada dia mas puta


----------



## Espartano27 (2 Ago 2022)

Cuckold calbo


----------



## Espartano27 (2 Ago 2022)




----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Cada dia mas puta



Esto es viejo ya, se ha filtrado hasta el onlyfans, que por cierto es una mierda.


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2022)

NPI dijo:


> @JuanKagamp
> Ver archivo adjunto 1133471



Si él nunca sale de casa Sólo cuando la "novia" quiere ir a comer a algún restaurante.

Y ahora va de este palo, pero en 2020...


----------



## skinnyemail (2 Ago 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Si él nunca sale de casa Sólo cuando la "novia" quiere ir a comer a algún restaurante.
> 
> Y ahora va de este palo, pero en 2020...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1143611
> ...




Y ahora toca quejarse del Gobierno.


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Y ahora toca quejarse del Gobierno.



Porque cuando eres un marginado lo más fácil es decir que es "por decir verdades y ser políticamente incorrecto" y no porque no interesas a nadie. Pero cuando el tío se veía con posibilidades de triunfar era de lo más NPC que te podías echar a la cara, si fijo que habrá votado PSOE o Podemos para ver si le daban paguita 



Si este tío estuviera en el lugar de Ibai o de otros youtubers famosos lamería bolas de rojos el doble de fuerte que ellos.


----------



## laresial (2 Ago 2022)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Cada dia mas puta



No se de que va el hilo, pero mis gracias.


----------



## amputado (2 Ago 2022)

es aqui donde VIRGENES QUE VIVEN EN CASA DE SUS PADRES critican a una pareja que vive independizada ganando su dinero de internet? donde EL es un COMUNICADOR DE MASAS y ELLA es una MODELO con un cuerpazo y que la gente PAGA POR VERLA?

si. es aqui


----------



## Cuqui (2 Ago 2022)

amputado dijo:


> EL es un COMUNICADOR DE MASAS y ELLA es una MODELO con un cuerpazo y que la gente PAGA POR VERLA?



Todo depende de la perspectiva, como el bien y el mal.


----------



## LetalFantasy (2 Ago 2022)

¿Este subnormal betazo maricón quién es? Merece que lo pille una kosovar y que trafiquen sus órganos.


----------



## John Connor (2 Ago 2022)

amputado dijo:


> es aqui donde VIRGENES QUE VIVEN EN CASA DE SUS PADRES critican a una pareja que vive independizada ganando su dinero de internet? donde EL es un COMUNICADOR DE MASAS y ELLA es una MODELO con un cuerpazo y que la gente PAGA POR VERLA?
> 
> si. es aqui



Lo de presentar tu novia a tus padres es facha.


----------



## amputado (2 Ago 2022)

Cuqui dijo:


> Todo depende de la perspectiva, como el bien y el mal.



lo que no tiene perspectiva es vivir con los padres con 30 años e intentar reirse de sasel


----------



## Pajarotto (2 Ago 2022)

amputado dijo:


> es aqui donde VIRGENES QUE VIVEN EN CASA DE SUS PADRES critican a una pareja que vive independizada ganando su dinero de internet? donde EL es un COMUNICADOR DE MASAS y ELLA es una MODELO con un cuerpazo y que la gente PAGA POR VERLA?
> 
> si. es aqui



Ei tranquilo Sasel.

Comenta algo del Dragons Dogma 2.


----------



## Cuqui (2 Ago 2022)

amputado dijo:


> lo que no tiene perspectiva es vivir con los padres con 30 años e intentar reirse de sasel



Tienes razon porque pagarse las facturas cada mes por tener algo mas de espacio e intimidad del que tenias unos años atras es fantastico. Y en el caso del calvo ridiculo tiene ademas al succubo artista mantenido en el pack. Lo que todos soñabamos en la infancia.


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2022)

Qué envidia tener una vida así...


----------



## Anonimo23 (2 Ago 2022)

JuanKagamp dijo:


> Qué envidia tener una vida así...



lo sabia

abrí un hilo hace una semana o asi porque es que estaba la tia gritando 10 minutos macho

ya veo que es porque da servicios especiales en only fans, no se ha leakeado todavia?


----------



## sasuke (2 Ago 2022)

Su novia ya no es la Mary alley ésa??


----------



## Anonimo23 (2 Ago 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Su novia ya no es la Mary alley ésa??



si no has visto el video o que?


----------



## Anonimo23 (2 Ago 2022)

de todas formas esto se veia venir desde hacia tiempo, cuando la chica se ponia a stremear y no funcionaba como ella esperaba y acababa hasta el coño de jugar a juegos de mierda para niños panchos porque era lo unico que medio funcionaba

se despidióp y dijo que se volveria a dedicar a la fotografia, osea, hacerse fotos con el coño abierto


----------



## sasuke (2 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> si no has visto el video o que?



No se ve el vídeo


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Ago 2022)

Anonimo23 dijo:


> de todas formas esto se veia venir desde hacia tiempo, cuando la chica se ponia a stremear y no funcionaba como ella esperaba y acababa hasta el coño de jugar a juegos de mierda para niños panchos porque era lo unico que medio funcionaba
> 
> se despidióp y dijo que se volveria a dedicar a la fotografia, osea, hacerse fotos con el coño abierto



Es una currante.


----------



## JuanKagamp (12 Ago 2022)

*¡Novedades en Cucklandia!*

El cuck, como un replicante de Blade Runner, se ha rebelado y ante la falta de sexo a la que estaba sometido por Mary Alley ha intentado tener cybersexo con un Manolo que se hacía pasar por mujer.

Atención especial a lo calzonazos que es nuestro héroe calvo, mientras ella se monta gangbangs y hace porno, él como buen cuck no podía ni mirar porno. Y como buen pagafantas lamebragas ella ni le contesta pero él sigue insistiendo llamándola guapisima. Esta es una tal Natalia que le donaba al calvo para ganarse su confianza, lo de volver a ser su zorra se refería a que le volviera a donar.









LOL:



Y para quien diga que es falso existe un vídeo capturado en el que se ve claramente que esa cuenta pertenece al calvo cuck. De hecho esta persona afirma que el cuck le mando una fotopolla, y sí, tiene micropene. Seguramente la foto se va a filtrar, pero esta tal Natalia tiene miedo de que el calvito denuncie.

También se confirma que el calvo proyecta el 100% del tiempo, todo lo que él critica es algo que él mismo hace, en este caso:
-Mandar fotopollas
-Pagafantear y babear cuando hay una mujer en una comunidad de videojuegos


_Gñéeeee, que man pillao con el pito en la mano._



Está perdiendo suscriptores y visitas y de esta nuestro calvito posiblemente ya no salga... Dep en rip.


----------



## JuanKagamp (12 Ago 2022)

El cuckold siempre ha proyectado.


----------



## JuanKagamp (12 Ago 2022)

Llamar puta a su novia está mal y hay que ser aliade y respetar que su novia lo sea.
Llamar puta a otras: OK.



Alerta de cringe:


----------



## JuanKagamp (12 Ago 2022)

Y se confirma lo que Mary Alley dijo en su momento, que el calvo no sabe follar y es prácticamente un virgen que no sabe ni cómo funciona el squirting


----------



## skinnyemail (19 Ago 2022)




----------



## JuanKagamp (22 Oct 2022)

Confirmado! Sasel tiene micropene!


----------



## medion_no (22 Oct 2022)

Sasel el pacifico, el primero de su nombre.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ei tranquilo Sasel.
> 
> Comenta algo del Dragons Dogma 2.



Poniendo a calvos en su sitio... CHEEEK!!


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Oct 2022)

coda dijo:


>



Asi esa chica se parece a Joaquin Reyes disfrazado de amigo informatico.


----------



## eltonelero (22 Oct 2022)

la desgracia para esta clase de tios es no haber nacido 40 años antes.
En los 70s llevarían casados 5-10 años con una tia normalita (ni fea ni guapa) su vida paco, y dos o tres hijos.
No tendrían que complicarse la vida ni con relaciones abiertas ni polladas(nunca mejor dicho)


----------



## JuanKagamp (2 Nov 2022)

Pues no sólo la pillan en Badoo, también la pillan en Tinder. ¿Cómo podrá justificar nuestro heroe cuck esto? "Egque tiene que promocionar su onlifang, por eso está en tinder gñé".



Y el bobo se cree que es él quien está engañando y troleando


----------



## terraenxebre (2 Nov 2022)

Tiene la cara rara.

Oferta y demanda, si a vosotros os gustan las zorras folladoras, pues, el mercado se inunda


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Dic 2022)

BRVTAL


----------



## medion_no (17 Dic 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> la desgracia para esta clase de tios es no haber nacido 40 años antes.
> En los 70s llevarían casados 5-10 años con una tia normalita (ni fea ni guapa) su vida paco, y dos o tres hijos.
> No tendrían que complicarse la vida ni con relaciones abiertas ni polladas(nunca mejor dicho)



Si es que no me da ninguna pena es un envidioso y todo un personaje en su pueblo...


----------



## Ele_SD (17 Dic 2022)

saselina la del anal se ha pasado ya al porno?


----------

